# Brixton Chitter Chatter and News - July 2012



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2012)

It gives me great honour etc. etc.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, very nice. I like what you've done with the place.  Understated but stylish.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

June was wettest in UK since records began in 1910. Bring on July and the warm, sunny goodness it guarantees


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you kindly Crispy!

The June thread can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-june-2012.294311/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> June was wettest in UK since records began in 1910. Bring on July and the warm, sunny goodness it guarantees


 

The weatherman said otherwise today


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2012)

It's far too clean in here.  It needs graffiti


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2012)

Any decent husband would have let his new wife open the new thread


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Any decent husband would have let his new wife open the new thread


 
He was just cutting the ribbon.  I'm sure he'll be back to carry her over the threshold presently.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


>


 
Stop giving that wanker publicity 

Some nicer graffiti would be nice


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jul 2, 2012)

From the last thread, re: Jazz on the Hill:


> I hope it does because we had a great night last night. The joint was jumping - probably because it was free. The new owner was at pains to point out he was nothing to do with The Poet where there was quite a bit of trouble. If you like jazz go and support them, they seem nice people.


I wanted to stick my head in last night, but it was £6 on the door and totally dead inside (I noticed when walking back later that they had closed the internal doors, presumably to stop people seeing the lack of customers before ponying up). 322 to Kellett Road for me, thanks.

The heavies outside weren't particularly welcoming either - nowhere local has them except for Sebastian's and Hypnotic on late nights, and this was at 7pm. Hopefully it's just temporary to get rid of the sketchy bastards who used to hang out in the poet.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stop giving that wanker publicity
> 
> Some nicer graffiti would be nice


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 2, 2012)

it ought to be possible to make a go of the place next to the commercial. station location, and people do go out in herne hill as a destination in itself, rather than just a suburban adjunct to brixton...  but i'm not sure a jazz place will do it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2012)

The problem with jazz bars is that uncertainty about whether you're supposed to there just to listen to the music or whether it's permitted to chat and the jazz is intended to be in the background. Always makes me feel awkward and so
I usually end up avoiding them. Not a fan of polite background dinner jazz either.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> it ought to be possible to make a go of the place next to the commercial. station location, and people do go out in herne hill as a destination in itself, rather than just a suburban adjunct to brixton... but i'm not sure a jazz place will do it.


There's loads of good local bars though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The problem with jazz bars is that uncertainty about whether you're supposed to there just to listen to the music or whether it's permitted to chat and the jazz is intended to be in the background. Always makes me feel awkward and so
> I usually end up avoiding them. Not a fan of polite background dinner jazz either.





My problem with Jazz is I am not sure if I like it. Also how people will view me if I do. Also if I am getting old early. Or if I am old.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 2, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's loads of good local bars though.


well, there's a lot of popular places to drink - but no bar, as such.  Pubs, yes. But not an evening-y sort of place, which is what they keep trying to do with that spot.  And i think it could work. i'd rather go to a bar than a pub, but just... not that one.  Not a jazz bar.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 2, 2012)

That venue has tended to attract trouble for some reason. Especially when it was the Escape there were a lot of reports of aggro round there and there was a short period when it often did feel a bit sketchy round that area. And then someone set it on fire.

I guess the Jazz place will avoid that, although maybe by not having anyone in there at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2012)

does anyone know what these stickers are? Have seen them on a few local lamp posts...


----------



## ajdown (Jul 3, 2012)

MMX = 2010 in Roman numerals?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Plus II = 2012


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My problem with Jazz is I am not sure if I like it.


Jazz is musical dyslexia, best appreciated with perforated eardrums.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Piss off to McLasange you prole ​


 
Where is this new place? It sounds top notch.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That venue has tended to attract trouble for some reason. Especially when it was the Escape there were a lot of reports of aggro round there and there was a short period when it often did feel a bit sketchy round that area. And then someone set it on fire.
> 
> I guess the Jazz place will avoid that, although maybe by not having anyone in there at all.


 
Yes, that was an interesting encounter. Ex-boyf of barwoman decided to pour petrol on the bar setting it and himself alight in the process.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 3, 2012)

I see Streatham MP Chuka is trying to increase his street cred by admitting he smoked weed in his "youthful past".

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...uka-umunna-over-drugs-confession-7903216.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 3, 2012)

the world shrugs.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 3, 2012)

I think admitting being an aspirational home dj would put him down in most people's estimation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Plus II = 2012


I gathered that it was 2012  but there's what looks like a super 8 and laurel leaves, wondered if anyone knew what it was about? Maybe a local film thing?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 3, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> I think admitting being an aspirational home dj would put him down in most people's estimation.


 
i won't judge that until i've heard what he plays.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 3, 2012)

Chuka is from a well-off middle class family and went to private school. Talking about weed smoking, DJing, gangs/street crime etc is his attempt to connect with local people. He's straight down the line New Labour....and always was IMO. Nice lad...shame about the boring MOR politics though.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 3, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i won't judge that until i've heard what he plays.


Gabba?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> MMX = 2010 in Roman numerals?





Orang Utan said:


> Plus II = 2012


But why the Greek? I know my eyesight is a bit shit, but I thought ф was like F


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

...and no other details!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't think they were Greek


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

it does look like phi.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought they we LU logos


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> it does look like phi.


Definitely not a flan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought they we LU logos


----------



## leanderman (Jul 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Chuka is from a well-off middle class family and went to private school. Talking about weed smoking, DJing, gangs/street crime etc is his attempt to connect with local people. He's straight down the line New Labour....and always was IMO. Nice lad...shame about the boring MOR politics though.


 
And in keeping with the political class, his mother's £1million Streatham home is registered in an offshore trust, which will come in handy for inheritance tax purposes.

 Only the little people pay tax!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> does anyone know what these stickers are? Have seen them on a few local lamp posts...
> 
> View attachment 20773


It's a version of the Anonymous 'logo' that various people use....e.g.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a tag in sticker form, basically, isn't it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticker_art


----------



## ajdown (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw a hipster in badly fitting trousers, tweed jacket and cap, tapping away ironically on his iphone, walking down my street about half an hour ago.

What's the best solution?  Rentokil, or something else?  I really don't want that infestation...


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2012)

How do you tap on your phone ironically?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Saw a hipster in badly fitting trousers, tweed jacket and cap, tapping away ironically on his iphone, walking down my street about half an hour ago.
> 
> What's the best solution? Rentokil, or something else? I really don't want that infestation...


Send in the chavs!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> How do you tap on your phone ironically?


Easily - it's also possible to wash up self righteously.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been ignoring some dishes. Perhaps if I knew how to wash them self-righteously the chore would seem more appealing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Send in the chavs!


 
Not sure ajdown likes them either. And he's certainly not keen on all those foreign types...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2012)

Apparently Bob Geldof was seen in BV today.

What does this spell for Brickers?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've been ignoring some dishes. Perhaps if I knew how to wash them self-righteously the chore would seem more appealing.


 
First, you need an audience within earshot, no matter if there's a door between you as long as it's not soundproofed.  If they can see you so much the better, but not essential.

Now you wash up as usual, but with very angry body language and a lot more splashing and banging than usual.

As a flourish, you can dry up self-righteously too (with a generous amount of kitchen unit door slamming) if feeling sufficiently wronged.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently Bob Geldof was seen in BV today.
> 
> What does this spell for Brickers?


Give us your focking money?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> First, you need an audience within earshot, no matter if there's a door between you as long as it's not soundproofed. If they can see you so much the better, but not essential.
> 
> Now you wash up as usual, but with very angry body language and a lot more splashing and banging than usual.
> 
> As a flourish, you can dry up self-righteously too (with a generous amount of kitchen unit door slamming) if feeling sufficiently wronged.


 
I'm going to have to find some excuse to invite my neighbour round.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> First, you need an audience within earshot, no matter if there's a door between you as long as it's not soundproofed. If they can see you so much the better, but not essential.
> 
> Now you wash up as usual, but with very angry body language and a lot more splashing and banging than usual.
> 
> As a flourish, you can dry up self-righteously too (with a generous amount of kitchen unit door slamming) if feeling sufficiently wronged.


 
INADEQUATE
_truly_ self-righteous washing-up needs to be regularly stressed by drawing deep, heavy sighs and occasionally pausing to wince and say 'ooh me back/ my bunions/ insert ageing body-part here'.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> INADEQUATE
> _truly_ self-righteous washing-up needs to be regularly stressed by drawing deep, heavy sighs and occasionally pausing to wince and say 'ooh me back/ my bunions/ insert ageing body-part here'.


Oh sorry, can you hear me over the footie?   *Slam! Crash! Bang!*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's a version of the Anonymous 'logo' that various people use....e.g.


cheers


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently Bob Geldof was seen in BV today.


I met him once. He got very annoyed when I steadfastly refused to put adverts for his website venture on urban75.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Saw a hipster in badly fitting trousers, tweed jacket and cap, tapping away ironically on his iphone, walking down my street about half an hour ago.
> 
> What's the best solution?  Rentokil, or something else?  I really don't want that infestation...


Sorry, got lost on the way to Brickers Village. *blushes*


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I see Streatham MP Chuka is trying to increase his street cred by admitting he smoked weed in his "youthful past".
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...uka-umunna-over-drugs-confession-7903216.html


I thought he WAS a youth!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I met him once. He got very annoyed when I steadfastly refused to put adverts for his website venture on urban75.


Chuka is VERY popular with one elderly member of the Brixton Society.  "He is ALWAYS so clean and well-presented! Even if you see him in the street."
Doesn't say much for Steve Reed et al, does it?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Chuka is VERY popular with one elderly member of the Brixton Society. "He is ALWAYS so clean and well-presented! Even if you see him in the street."
> Doesn't say much for Steve Reed et al, does it?


Shome confusion here, surely.......


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Not much comment on the Brixton Bugle lately. I will make amends.
The launch issue of this organ was on offer at last night's Community Police Consultative Group for Lambeth meeting at the Town Hall. In the Council Chamber as it happens. Anyone wanting to know what it feels like in all those long boring full council meetings from the councillor's perspective  - you've missed your chance for now. 

- the Little Brother to BRIXTONBlog.com it was sub-titled.
Edition 1 FREE and the date was:  Friday,June 2012

The general "feel" of the organ was healthy and firm. Perhaps enhanced by my earlier experience of the local personage most prominently displayed on the front page - Lee Jasper.
I was "engaging", as we say in Lambeth, with the Minister of Clapham Methodist Church when Lee tried to squeeze between us. I move away slightly - and Lee looked askance.
"Oh, I didn't want you to think I was touching you up!" I said.
The minister recoiled in horror, but Lee said "Why not - it happens quite frequently!"
Nice to meet a Trot with a sense of humour.
I've had that before from him. On another occasion in the Karibu I was reading a volume entitled "Socialism" by the late Hyman Frankel.
"Is that your book, Comrade?" asked Lee
"Yes, but I'm a Liberal Democrat" quoth I.
"Well I can see you're not Labour!" says Lee
Very good on the repartee. Someone I can relate to, despite his reputation for fearsome political correctness.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw Lee Jasper in the Satay Bar on Saturday...that is all.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

Lambeth have confirmed no libraries are going to be closed in the borough - great news.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Lambeth have confirmed no libraries are going to be closed in the borough - great news.



That is


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I saw Lee Jasper in the Satay Bar on Saturday...that is all.


Was he looking for vulnerable people to exploit?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

Alo Licentia! said:


> Was he looking for vulnerable people to exploit?


Nah, just having a drink with mates. At least he wasn't in the Villaaaage like Geldof - he's old Brixton. Whatever you think about his politics, he's worked tirelessly for anti-racist causes for decades. He ain't perfect...but who is?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth have confirmed no libraries are going to be closed in the borough - great news.


 
What's the catch?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's the catch?


 
They're going to dig them up, move them to Southwark, and close them there.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's the catch?


They've sold off all the books.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They're going to dig them up, move them to Southwark, and close them there.


 

In six months time we'll be quoting this and marvelling ironically at how near the truth you turned out to be.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's the catch?


It's still to be "confirmed by senior councillors" - story here:

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...ant-investment-on-the-way-council-to-confirm/

And a bit on the new Clapham Library here, on the site of the old Mary Seacole House:

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/brand-new-clapham-library-opens-its-doors/


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently Bob Geldof was seen in BV today.
> 
> What does this spell for Brickers?


 
Bless him. He was probably trying to feed the world.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Bless him. He was probably trying to feed the world.


 
He can certainly afford to feed lots of people. Various Rich Lists put Geldof's wealth at $1.2bn in late 2011, whereas he was toiling to reach millionaire status in 1985, shortly before Live Aid. Saint Bob my arse.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

wurlycurly said:


> He can certainly afford to feed lots of people. Various Rich Lists put Geldof's wealth at $1.2bn in late 2011, whereas he was toiling to reach millionaire status in 1985, shortly before Live Aid. Saint Bob my arse.


how did he make all that money whilst he was doing a lotta great work for charidee? Was it his TV interests?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 4, 2012)

He had an ill fated ethical travel company on the top floor of the building next to MI6


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> how did he make all that money whilst he was doing a lotta great work for charidee? Was it his TV interests?


 
Think a large amount of it was.  He owned the company that produced the Big Breakfast, and I think it was sold before it started going down the pan, thereby making him shitloads.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> how did he make all that money whilst he was doing a lotta great work for charidee? Was it his TV interests?


 
He made about £17m when Planet 24 was sold in 1999. Your guess is as good as mine re where the rest of the dosh came from. Geldof's homes in Kent and London are also registered to offshore companies for tax-avoidance reasons. I lump him in with Sting, Bono et al, twatish tax-avoiders who advise us to contribute to good causes while sitting on massive wealth themselves. Hypocrites.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2012)

He surely can't earn that much from the Boomtown Rats back catalogue


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

Am imbibing the daytime drinkers at the Albert with gentrification in the form of Wimbledon. They were gutted when I put the tennis on, had expected the dog track


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Am imbibing the daytime drinkers at the Albert with gentrification in the form of Wimbledon. They were gutted when I put the tennis on, had expected the dog track


 
Oh man, you'll have pissed the old boys off.  They'll be taking it in turns to go round to the bookies to check the results


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Am imbibing the daytime drinkers at the Albert with gentrification in the form of Wimbledon. They were gutted when I put the tennis on, had expected the dog track


 
What are you?  Some sort of hipster?


----------



## crawl (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it? 

'Cause between that and the time I took a pee on it I'd say they're going to be running scared. Yes, perhaps it's all a bit heavy handed, but something had to be done


----------



## Onket (Jul 4, 2012)

Tennis is fucking shite for toffs, tbf.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it?
> 
> 'Cause between that and the time I took a pee on it I'd say they're going to be running scared. Yes, perhaps it's all a bit heavy handed, but something had to be done


 
TBH I'd be very surprised if they really are scared of a tiny bit of grafitti and someone having a piss on the hoardings


----------



## crawl (Jul 4, 2012)

You just wait, they probably haven't seen the Fuk You yet, but when they do it is going to seriously hurt their feelings. These things take time. Psychological warfare at its best


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> You just wait, they probably haven't seen the Fuk You yet, but when they do it is going to seriously hurt their feelings. These things take time. Psychological warfare at its best


 
Well let's hope so.  If I'd been scared by the above I definitely wouldn't have lived in my flat for the last 8 years as it's pretty much a daily ocurrence.  Especially the pissing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Tennis is fucking shite for toffs, tbf.



Fuck off Meldrew


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it?
> 
> 'Cause between that and the time I took a pee on it I'd say they're going to be running scared. Yes, perhaps it's all a bit heavy handed, but something had to be done


 
Can't be anyone here, they all know how to spell


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2012)

wurlycurly said:


> He can certainly afford to feed lots of people. Various Rich Lists put Geldof's wealth at $1.2bn in late 2011, whereas he was toiling to reach millionaire status in 1985, shortly before Live Aid. Saint Bob my arse.


 
Of course. See also U2. making a lot of money out of others people's misery for the price of (to them) fuck all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it?


The only person on here who consistently spells it as fuk is basswhore....don't think she lives in Brixton, or even London...maybe she got bused in specially.....


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Am imbibing the daytime drinkers at the Albert with gentrification in the form of Wimbledon. They were gutted when I put the tennis on, had expected the dog track


It's beginning to look worse on the Albert veranda than it does inside the Beehive!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it?


Definitely NOT me see http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...run-by-brick-box.292936/page-38#post-11317033


----------



## crawl (Jul 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't be anyone here, they all know how to spell


 

And that is where they have you, Ms Minx! Who ever did this was cunning. By removing the "C" it is obvious that they're trying to pin the graffiti on uneducated hooligans types, when in fact it is someone who knows _perfectly well_ how to spell Fuck. I now believe the culprit to be Barratt themselves in an effort to make their wall look even edgier

Just read this post in a Poirot voice and you'll see that I am correct. Thank you for your time. I rest my case.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2012)

crawl said:


> I saw someone scribbled "FUK YOU" on the Barratt Homes wall. Which one of you was it?
> 
> 'Cause between that and the time I took a pee on it I'd say they're going to be running scared. Yes, perhaps it's all a bit heavy handed, but something had to be done


They go for bigger statements in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fuck off Meldrew


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

You'll have to let me know next time you're in that pub, I could nip down for a swift half. I do like that St Edmunds they have on there-






http://www.beer-pages.com/notes/beer-of-the-month-2008-02.shtml


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Saturday 05th
Thursday 10th
Sunday 13th

Next three days.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

They are if you've got a time machine.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> They are if you've got a time machine.



Updated post for you


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Thursday PM or lunchtime?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Thursday PM or lunchtime?



All day and night. Well till about half nine anyway. You thinking of having lunch there?


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

The club sandwich meal-deal-including-a-pint thingy is pretty good value. You can't get a pint of St Edmunds with it though.

Will probably eat in the Phoenix & nip accross after for an ale, if you're about.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> The club sandwich meal-deal-including-a-pint thingy is pretty good value. You can't get a pint of St Edmunds with it though.
> 
> Will probably eat in the Phoenix & nip accross after for an ale, if you're about.



I can't


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Thursday 10th





Badgers said:


> All day and night.





Badgers said:


> I can't


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

>



You know I work there two days a week currently? I am in charge of lasagne and other foods.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, at least I was being serious.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well, at least I was being serious.



I am too


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Serious btw. While I am 'between' things and whiling away the summer I have a part time job there as a chef/cook. I have cooked for urbans if you doubt my word 

The Mediterranean Platter is my signature dish.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll pop in next Thursday.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2012)

The Badgery one is telling the truth Onket.  I have received a portion (fnarr) of lovely chips from him on more than one occasion


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'll pop in next Thursday.



To eat?


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The Mediterranean Platter is my signature dish.


Presumably one has to borrow money off a German to purchase this?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 5, 2012)

The new Bukowski place in Market Row is the most gentrified yet.

Straight out of Shoreditch or Soho.

Hangy-down lights, neon name on wall, dark paint.

Food's ok.

But beer is excellent (HopDaemon of Kent)


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> To eat?


 
See post #102

Badgers- I hope you're providing a better service than we received the other Friday. Waited 45 mins for our club sandwich & chips, one of the other lads had to go to get back to work so they gave it to him takeaway and forgot the chips. Poor.


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can't


 
Riiiiiiiiiiiiight. I think I've worked this out now. You'll be there but you can't have a pint.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> See post #102
> 
> Badgers- I hope you're providing a better service than we received the other Friday. Waited 45 mins for our club sandwich & chips, one of the other lads had to go to get back to work so they gave it to him takeaway and forgot the chips. Poor.



Not my day. Give it one last chance


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2012)

leanderman said:


> The new Bukowski place in Market Row is the most gentrified yet. Straight out of Shoreditch or Soho. Hangy-down lights, neon name on wall, dark paint.
> But beer is excellent (HopDaemon of Kent)


The beer bit looks good!
Seriously I noticed this place walking through to get my Standard on Thursday.
I won't be able to afford such fripperies until after I have practised my own personal "equity release" scheme - but that will entail being in Ghana - so maybe during next year's Proms season?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2012)

I ate at Bukowski yesterday. Not bad burger - chips were nicer than honest burger. Didn't break the bank. Burger is 5.50 ( so a bit more than mcdonalds.) Veggie burger wasn't too bad. Alcoholic milkshake was nice if a bit small.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 6, 2012)

More on the It's Your Neighbourhood consultation. Minutes of last meeting attached
======================================================================

Dear all

Thank you to those of you who were at the second It's Your Neighbourhood Co-Design Workshop on Tuesday evening. *The next workshop is on:*

*Tuesday 10 July 6.30 - 8.30 p.m.*
at the *Karibu Education Centre, 7 Gresham Road SW9 7PH*

Come along and help us to spend the money on improvements you want in your area. Tell your friends and neighbours and let us know any groups you think we should be contacting.

Attached are notes from the last workshop.

Best wishes

Sioned

Sioned Williams
for Stockwell Partnership
www.stockwell.org.uk

020 7485 1806


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2012)

The Prince Albert was fucking brilliant tonight with the kind of really, _really_ mixed crowd that made me love the place when I first came here, fuck knows how long ago.


----------



## crawl (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww, I'd like to experience that. Maybe tomorrow will be the same. Friends wanted to go to the Edinburgh but we didn't know they closed the garden at night; what the hell's the point in having such a large beautiful area? Yeah, yeah, sleeping neighbours. Well don't buy next to a pub damn it


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> More on the It's Your Neighbourhood consultation. *Tuesday 10 July 6.30 - 8.30 p.m.*
> at the *Karibu Education Centre, 7 Gresham Road SW9 7PH*
> Come along and help us to spend the money on improvements you want in your area. Tell your friends and neighbours and let us know any groups you think we should be contacting.
> Best wishes
> ...


Wonder if they are into saving the Coldharbour Lane Open Space?
Think I should bring some proposals?
Unfortunately there is a South London Gays meeting @8 pm @ Bread & Roses. 
_*Tuesday 10 July MONTHLY MEETING 8.00pm Bread and Roses*_
_*A Journey of Faith: Jeremy Marks talks about the ’Courage’ movement for gay evangelical Christians, which has changed its ministry from ‘cure’ to acceptance.The Bread and Roses is at 68 Clapham Manor Street, SW4 6DZ, a turning off Clapham High Street. (nearest tubes: Clapham North and Clapham Common)*_
As you can see this is right up my street.

Can someone please liaise with me re Saving Coldharbour Open Space - Ed - anyone.
I don't mind hijacking the consultants' meeting - but need to leave by 7.30 pm to get to Clapham - as you can see. A bit of a steer would be nice!


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have problems getting T-mobile network and 3G signal in Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes! Esp in Herne Hill!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2012)

lawks yes.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 7, 2012)

yes.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 7, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone have problems getting T-mobile network and 3G signal in Brixton?


yes. 5 bars of signal but texts don't send and calls don't connect. apparently still a problem with the merger with Orange.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 7, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> yes. 5 bars of signal but texts don't send and calls don't connect. apparently still a problem with the merger with Orange.


 
Exactly what I am getting. Drives me nuts. I'll suddenly get a text saying I've got 3 missed calls from the Mrs. Hope they sort this out soon, as it has been going on now for at least a month.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2012)

Normally no, but in the last 48 hours or do 3s been shocking


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Normally no, but in the last 48 hours or do 3s been shocking


 
Big problems with 3 in Brixton since Thursday evening.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 7, 2012)

...and Stockwell/Clapham too I've discovered, as someone rang to ask if they could come and piggyback my landline connected wi-fi.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Big problems with 3 in Brixton since Thursday evening.


Similar here with 3. Signal strength okay, but the connection's been dropped quite a bit these last 2 weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2012)

Town seemed quiet tonight....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe everyone's sitting at home alone wondering why their friends haven't phoned/txted them ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Maybe everyone's sitting at home alone wondering why their friends haven't phoned/txted them ?



Or they are at BrickBox since seeing the poster?

Or I am getting old and was going home before normal people go out?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Or they are at BrickBox since seeing the poster?
> 
> Or I am getting old and was going home before normal people go out?



The teensy weensy poster is no longer in the window.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 8, 2012)

Everyone was on a jolly to Tulse Hill to see Morton Valence and Mountain of Love.  And very ace it was too   Pretty fucking soggy out though tbf


----------



## crawl (Jul 8, 2012)

Does no one use TalkMobile? I don't use my phone for the net or anything like that, but it's the cheapest network I've found. Rarely ever had issues with coverage like I did with T-mobile.

I was curious as to why nobody ever seems to have heard of it. They offer 3G/contracts/ all that... run through Carphone Warehouse and Vodafone. Is there something wrong with their service I've not heard about?


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 8, 2012)

crawl said:


> Does no one use TalkMobile? I don't use my phone for the net or anything like that, but it's the cheapest network I've found. Rarely ever had issues with coverage like I did with T-mobile.
> 
> I was curious as to why nobody ever seems to have heard of it. They offer 3G/contracts/ all that... run through Carphone Warehouse and Vodafone. Is there something wrong with their service I've not heard about?


TalkMobile uses the Vodaphone network, so it'll be the same coverage as TalkTalk, BT Mobile, Asda Mobile etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice out eh?


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

Man, that rain is heavy!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 8, 2012)

good for the garden!


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 8, 2012)

In Sitifis right now drinking warm tea watching rain pour down. Lovely!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> good for the garden!



The ducks just tweeted that it is good weather


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not raining here.

*strips down to bikini*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's not raining here.
> 
> *strips down to bikini*


Raining on and off here *wearing swimsuit anyway*


----------



## leanderman (Jul 8, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone have problems getting T-mobile network and 3G signal in Brixton?


 
O2 is rubbish in SW2 too. And always has been


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Who left £10 for me behind the bar in the Albert?


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh is that where I left it? I'll be back to pick it up later this afternoon.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

By the way, did anyone suggest Express Cafe in the market when I was asking about lasagne & chips a few months back?

If not, you lot a fucking useless.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 10, 2012)

leanderman said:


> O2 is rubbish in SW2 too. And always has been


 
Absolutely fine up the Hill.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Who left £10 for me behind the bar in the Albert?



Sorry. Apparently it was a 'young and 'well spoken' man with a parting in his 'hair' who left it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sorry. Apparently it was a 'young and 'well spoken' man with a parting in his 'hair' who left it.


 
It must have been me then


----------



## Kanda (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sorry. Apparently it was a 'young and 'well spoken' man with a parting in his 'hair' who left it.


 
Not an Urbanite then.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2012)

The dry cleaners on Railton Rd is closing down next week.  It's been bought by Mr Khan of curry house fame and he will apparently be reopening it as a dry cleaner.  Apart from he doesn't want the current owner (who's retiring after many years) to leave any of the equipment.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sorry. Apparently it was a 'young and 'well spoken' man with a parting in his 'hair' who left it.


 
I was wearing a syrup.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The dry cleaners on Railton Rd is closing down next week. It's been bought by Mr Khan of curry house fame and he will apparently be reopening it as a dry cleaner. Apart from he doesn't want the current owner (who's retiring after many years) to leave any of the equipment.


 
Maybe he's getting all new shiny equipment


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I was wearing a syrup.



What. And a litre of anti-aging cream plus a plum in your mouth?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

That's how he always looks


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> The dry cleaners on Railton Rd is closing down next week. It's been bought by Mr Khan of curry house fame and he will apparently be reopening it as a dry cleaner. Apart from he doesn't want the current owner (who's retiring after many years) to leave any of the equipment.


 
Karl? Is he going back to Jamaica? Lovely chap, excellent repair work and unbelieveably cheap.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2012)

Winot said:


> Karl? Is he going back to Jamaica? Lovely chap, excellent repair work and unbelieveably cheap.


No, he's staying here but will visit more often he said.  It's a great place, and just round the corner from my house.  I have been known to pop round there in the outfit I want altered so he can pin it for me.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

Car has crashed into a traffic light by Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Rd. Bad timing as the kids are coming out of school and gathering around. No injuries or casualties are far as I can see.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 10, 2012)

There's something else going on by the Gresham Road turning as well, there was a car in the middle of the junction with a cop car by it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Car has crashed into a traffic light by Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Rd. Bad timing as the kids are coming out of school and gathering around. No injuries or casualties are far as I can see.


 
That crashed just as I was coming back on the bus, but unfortunately, despite hearing it and it happening right in front of us, I was totally oblivious as I was busy thinking. It was only when I saw everyone standing up that I realised. Didn't see any casualties and despite people on the bus talking about how it happened, I wasn't listening

Was very lucky though as it was right next to a crossing


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

ajdown said:


> There's something else going on by the Gresham Road turning as well, there was a car in the middle of the junction with a cop car by it.


That was the other car!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

I went out just in a t-shirt today


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

And you didn't get arrested?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:
			
		

> And you didn't get arrested?



Yes. I am with the police now.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

There's some mighty  mean looking storm clouds over Brixton right now.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/some-really-mean-storm-clouds-are-gathering-over-brixton/


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I am with the police now.


Are you, like, _getting it on?_


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Are you, like, getting it on?



They told me not to walk the streets for money


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2012)

In more road accidents my partner and 2 year old got knocked over on their bike. Luckily no one was very hurt as the van was reversing so going slowly. Anyway it was outside the Elm Park Tavern and the barber's shop so lots of people were shouting at the driver.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh dear! How are they?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2012)

Fine. Jamie has a bruise and Adam was unharmed, although he may have learnt some new swear words.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they're too distressed. It's fucking scary when something like that happens.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 10, 2012)

editor said:


> That was the other car!


 
Some distance apart though?  How are they connected?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> * I was busy thinking.*


 
Seems unlikely. 



nagapie said:


> Fine. Jamie has a bruise and Adam was unharmed, although he may have learnt some new swear words.


 
(((Adam and Jamie))) Hope they're ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Seems unlikely.


 
What seems unlikely?  No casualties?

I didn't see anyone in the car, so I'm assuming they got out


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What seems unlikely? No casualties?
> 
> I didn't see anyone in the car, so I'm assuming they got out


 
edited for clarity.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> edited for clarity.


 
ho ho ho


----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing happens for 24 hours.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> http://www.thebitterend.biz/
> a bus ride up the hill from Bromley South station on Mason's Hill - 15 mins by train from Brixton.


Thanks gaijingirl, a great tip. I went up there yesterday on my bike and even the rain I got caught in didn't spoil my pleasure in getting a gallon of proper cider 

Anyone who likes proper beer and cider should visit this shop. It's only small but it's got a great, ever-changing selection. You can take home small bottles, boxes, or kegs, or they will even deliver. Samples are available in the shop from the friendly owner.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2012)

The Victoria line is completely shut this weekend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Victoria line is completely shut this weekend.


 
Should keep a few undesirables out then


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2012)

good.  that should keep the fuckers out.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Victoria line is completely shut this weekend.



Fucksake   I've got to get a train at   8am on Saturday morning from St Pancras


----------



## leanderman (Jul 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Victoria line is completely shut this weekend.


 
Good timing for UrbanArt in Josephine Avenue


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2012)

Just because the country show is breaking with tradition it's no reason for the vicky line to do the same.

e2a: and of course there is still the art fair to disrupt.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fucksake  I've got to get a train at 8am on Saturday morning from St Pancras


 
You may want to reconsider that one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fucksake  I've got to get a train at 8am on Saturday morning from St Pancras


 
Get Northern Line from Stockwell and go from there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Or just get the 59


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or just get the 59


 
True enough, that early on a Saturday morning shouldn't take too long


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 12, 2012)

direct train from herne hill.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

I have investigated and can still make my journey with minimal hassle   Fuck you Victoria line


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> direct train from herne hill.


Not at the weekend.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Not at the weekend.


I don't think you're right.  Pretty sure weekend services have been reinstated.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2012)

Great news if so. And about bloody time.


----------



## fjydj (Jul 13, 2012)

was in seven last night, couldn't help think all the candles by the stairs were a really bad idea… am i a killjoy or anyone else think this is a bit of a fire risk?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I don't think you're right. Pretty sure weekend services have been reinstated.


 
Yes, they're back running at last. And as a bonus they manage to run on time (mostly) on Monday mornings now.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2012)

fjydj said:


> was in seven last night, couldn't help think all the candles by the stairs were a really bad idea… am i a killjoy or anyone else think this is a bit of a fire risk?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Good timing for UrbanArt in Josephine Avenue


They seem to get hit every year


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 13, 2012)

fjydj said:


> was in seven last night, couldn't help think all the candles by the stairs were a really bad idea… am i a killjoy or anyone else think this is a bit of a fire risk?


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> good. that should keep the fuckers out.


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Should keep a few undesirables out then


 
In.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The Victoria line is completely shut this weekend.



It's only shut on Saturday


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2012)

Not a Vet said:


> It's only shut on Saturday


 
 I don't remember any distinction being made in my missive. Just weekend closure -.... ''the victoria line''.

Hello, btw. 

E2A:   That's good though.   Shame it's saturday I want to leave brixton, not sunday.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 13, 2012)

TfL said:
			
		

> Victoria Line






			
				TfL said:
			
		

> Saturday 14 July, no service.
> Replacement bus services operate:
> Service A: Manor House (for the Piccadilly line) - Seven Sisters - Tottenham Hale - Blackhorse Road - Walthamstow Central.
> Service B: Victoria - Pimlico - Vauxhall - Stockwell - Brixton.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Who left £10 for me behind the bar in the Albert?



Thought I had worked this out. 

Some foppish young cad was in the pub garden the other week. Had left his wallet in 414 and was waiting with no money for it to open. Got him a pint and gave him some smokes and he said he would pay me back. 

Saw him last night and he denied all knowledge (and did not pay me back ) of this. The investigation rumbles on.....


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Thought I had worked this out.
> 
> Some foppish young cad was in the pub garden the other week. Had left his wallet in 414 and was waiting with no money for it to open. Got him a pint and gave him some smokes and he said he would pay me back.
> 
> Saw him last night and he denied all knowledge (and did not pay me back ) of this. The investigation rumbles on.....


 
Did you inadvertently provide someone with a sexual service?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Did you inadvertently provide someone with a sexual service?



I would be rich if that was the case


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 13, 2012)

Fighting Crime!! For Truth and Justice!

*Lambeth's crushing victory against illegal ice cream sellers*







http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...ng-victory-against-illegal-ice-cream-sellers/


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2012)

That picture makes me feel a bit sad   I hope they let the ice cream man take his Mr Whippy machine before they crushed it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2012)

Has the tube station hot-dog vendor been about of late?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw him last weekend.  It made me hungry.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fighting Crime!! For Truth and Justice!
> 
> *Lambeth's crushing victory against illegal ice cream sellers*
> 
> ...


 


> This van was being parked in Westminster Bridge blocking cycle lanes, and those trying to travel safely by bike along the busy route have already told me they welcome this move.


 
That would also happen if they had a licence.

Wouldn't seizing and selling the vehicle be a better course of action? No need to crush it, it obviously worked.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Has the tube station hot-dog vendor been about of late?


He was there this evening; the smell of fried onions hit me when I got off the train. *dribbles*


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 14, 2012)

He wasn't there about 12:30.
Last week he must have burnt the onions - the smell was not good.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 14, 2012)

FFS, went to bed it was raining and just woke up now, it's raining. My boy is going to get bored of the soft play zone in the Brixton Rec at this rate.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2012)

NY Times style magazine is tipping brixton as _the _place to eat when not at an olympic stadium eating state-sanctioned mcdonalds. 

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/tag/when-in-london/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> NY Times style magazine is tipping brixton as _the _place to eat when not at an olympic stadium eating state-sanctioned mcdonalds.
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/tag/when-in-london/


 
Absolutely no mention of trendy or vibrant


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Absolutely no mention of trendy or vibrant


 
Should we write and complain?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Should we write and complain?


 
Definitely.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2012)

Did there not used to be some sort of metal workers designery people under a railway somewhere down coldharbour lane loughborough junction area?  

I'd like to get something priced up.


----------



## crawl (Jul 15, 2012)

God damn hipsters everywhere tonight *shakes fist*. They always have this sort of hesitancy on their faces like "This isn't what I read about at all, where is the thai restaurant, I'm going to have a panic attack"

Then again I don't seem to get along with my age bracket so maybe that's just the new look


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Did there not used to be some sort of metal workers designery people under a railway somewhere down coldharbour lane loughborough junction area?
> 
> I'd like to get something priced up.


yes, they were making the tatlin tower amongst other things.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

The bride of Brixton tube






http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-bride-of-brixton-tube-station/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope it's a stunt. People seem to be laughing at her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

Are those pictures in the right order? 

She seems to be back at the top of the steps after doing a little jog?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are those pictures in the right order?
> 
> She seems to be back at the top of the steps after doing a little jog?


She went up and down the stairs several times and had a little jog or two inbetween.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 15, 2012)

editor said:


> The bride of Brixton tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Were those pics taken from Morleys?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2012)

editor said:


> She went up and down the stairs several times and had a little jog or two inbetween.


 
Some people I know making a short film.
The lucky girl's reception (with her biker groom) is in the Windmill.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice. Were those pics taken from Morleys?


They were. Federation was too full of tourists so we tried the Nero in Morleys for the first time. The cafe's got a lot bigger now and it's a hell of a lot nicer than Costas. Great view too.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Some people I know making a short film.


What kind of bicycles do they ride?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2012)

editor said:


> What kind of bicycles do they ride?


 
Vespas


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

editor said:


> They were. Federation was too full of tourists so we tried the Nero in Morleys for the first time. The cafe's got a lot bigger now and it's a hell of a lot nicer than Costas. Great view too.


 
That's good that they're "married".  Wouldn't want the landlord beating them up for living in sin or anything


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

Whilst looking for a newspaper today, I stumbled upon the Hop Poles.  Not a pub I've been to for over 15 years, but sorry to see it looking like this.  Never my type of pub but I remember going there for inter-pub pool competitions years ago.



Opposite a church that seems to have problems with spelling


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you notice the "Sold" sign... been for sale FOREVER.... wonder what's going up there?  "luxuryshitholeflatalert"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Did you notice the "Sold" sign... been for sale FOREVER.... wonder what's going up there? "luxuryshitholeflatalert"?


 
I didn't, as I was in a rush to find newspaper, but then met friend and they told me it had been sold.  Yeah, probably more luxuryshitholeflats


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Some people I know making a short film.
> The lucky girl's reception (with her biker groom) is in the Windmill.


 
Were they zombies?  we passed them outside the windmill after the mural walk.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Were they zombies? we passed them outside the windmill after the mural walk.


 
They had make-up on but they weren't really zombies i think.
I'll post the video up when it's done.
It's to advertise an event - fair play to them for doing a bit more than creating a Facebook page.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are those pictures in the right order?
> 
> She seems to be back at the top of the steps after doing a little jog?


 And dying her hair.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> They were. Federation was too full of tourists so we tried the Nero in Morleys for the first time. The cafe's got a lot bigger now and it's a hell of a lot nicer than Costas. Great view too.


 
I like the Costa over the Nero. I've been in nero a few time to rest feet and it's always very busy.

There is another federation coffee on Brighton Terrace (where the London Printworks are)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Whilst looking for a newspaper today, I stumbled upon the Hop Poles. Not a pub I've been to for over 15 years, but sorry to see it looking like this. Never my type of pub but I remember going there for inter-pub pool competitions years ago.
> 
> View attachment 21164


Yeah I noticed the Hop Poles was closed about 6-9 months ago when I cycled past. Not a pub I ever went in much, but when I used to live round there, there was the Telegraph, The Hop Poles, The Prince of Sardinia and the Elm Park all within a few mins walk. Now only the Elm Park remains.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I noticed the Hop Poles was closed about 6-9 months ago when I cycled past. Not a pub I ever went in much, but when I used to live round there, there was the Telegraph, The Hop Poles, The Prince of Sardinia and the Elm Park all within a few mins walk. Now only the Elm Park remains.


 
Yep, and of course the George IV/George Four/Southside/Music Bar, but I can never be arsed figuring out when it's open, and it's way over-priced anyway


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 16, 2012)

There was an Olympic Zil Lane BMW parked up outside the Atlantic Bakery yesterday. I'm hoping Atlantic Road isn't part of their lane plans...


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Whilst looking for a newspaper today, I stumbled upon the Hop Poles. Not a pub I've been to for over 15 years, but sorry to see it looking like this. Never my type of pub but I remember going there for inter-pub pool competitions years ago.
> Is that your pic? Do you mind if I use it to add the pub to the 'Lost Pubs' section?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Feel free to use pic Editor.  Sorry I couldn't get a better one, camera was about to die as I forgot to recharge


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Feel free to use pic Editor. Sorry I couldn't get a better one, camera was about to die as I forgot to recharge


Cheers! I'll start a separate thread to see if I can get some more info on the pub.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Cheers! I'll start a separate thread to see if I can get some more info on the pub.


 
Here's a start for you

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=4897


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

and looks like the original one may have been there from 1871

http://deadpubs.co.uk/LondonPubs/Lambeth/HopPoles.shtml


----------



## boohoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's a start for you
> 
> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=4897


 
Nice looking building...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Nice looking building...


 
I can't tell if the bit on the side is part of the pub or a completely different building?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 16, 2012)

I heard the Prince of Wales on Lyham Rd (at the back of the prison) is closing. Used to be loads of pubs on that street but all are gone now.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I heard the Prince of Wales on Lyham Rd (at the back of the prison) is closing. Used to be loads of pubs on that street but all are gone now.


 
Walked past several times but never gone in. Shame it's going, there aren't many pubs around those parts.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I heard the Prince of Wales on Lyham Rd (at the back of the prison) is closing. Used to be loads of pubs on that street but all are gone now.


 
that's a shame.   Do you know why?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Never looked very busy when I walked past it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> that's a shame. Do you know why?


 
Don't quote it as 100%. Someone just told me on saturday night it was closing. I'll find out more.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2012)

*nods as good as a wink... *


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I heard the Prince of Wales on Lyham Rd (at the back of the prison) is closing. Used to be loads of pubs on that street but all are gone now.


 
Yeah, Waggon and Horses, Prince of Wales, Red Lion, Duke of Cornwall, Royal Oak, can't remember what else, but sure there was another near the Waggon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Don't quote it as 100%. Someone just told me on saturday night it was closing. I'll find out more.


 
Isn't that C********n's other local?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 16, 2012)

Cameron drinks at the Prince of Wales?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Cameron drinks at the Prince of Wales?


 
Yes, likes to mix with the workers


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't that C********n's other local?


 
Yep. The Chelsea pub.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yep. The Chelsea pub.


 


Maybe the Windmill will gain a load of football yobs then


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe the Windmill will gain a load of football yobs then


 
Probably more like the Sultan or Hand's "gain".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Probably more like the Sultan or Hand's "gain".


 
They can have a third each


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> FFS, went to bed it was raining and just woke up now, it's raining. My boy is going to get bored of the soft play zone in the Brixton Rec at this rate.


 
Have given up going out with my youngest


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't, as I was in a rush to find newspaper, but then met friend and they told me it had been sold. Yeah, probably more luxuryshitholeflats


 
I saw the SOLD sign the other day. No planning applications yet.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> that's a shame. Do you know why?


 
Last Friday they were all in the Hand, rumour was they hadn't paid the beer bill but it would be paid the next day so they re-opened. Looks like cash flow problems. Bank of Swans also shut recently. The Hand has had some pretty colourful nights lately!


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

The new landlords at the Hand are doing a great job of making a go of the place.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> The new landlords at the Hand are doing a great job of making a go of the place.


 
Yup. The Cafe out back will start opening till 9pm thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun from this week too. Which is handy for me as I am living upstairs for a bit


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yup. The Cafe out back will start opening till 9pm thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun from this week too. Which is handy for me as I am living upstairs for a bit


Give us a shout when it's up and running (can you grab a pic or two?) and I'll give it a plug.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Give us a shout when it's up and running (can you grab a pic or two?) and I'll give it a plug.


 
It's been open a few weeks till 6pm. Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/TheHandInHandBrixton but if you need better pics, gimme a shout.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

The pics are a bit crap! If you get chance it might be an idea to bag a few better ones.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the cakes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

I took a picture when I was in there having breakfast a few weeks but didn't put it up as woman working there might object, so you can have that if you want to blank her face out.

I also took one of what looks suspiciously like cupcakes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 17, 2012)

Some great old pics here:

http://www.thebrixtontimemachine.org.uk/

They have an event in the Town Hall this afternoon/evening...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

QUESTION: Where is the best place in Brixton to plant a laptop and do a couple hours worth of work? I need to get out of the house but can't ditch work. Doesn't need wifi, but it would be a plus.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2012)

cafe sitifis is good and has wifi - gaijinboy goes there sometimes


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> cafe sitifis is good and has wifi - gaijinboy goes there sometimes


I did think about Sitifis. They could always do with the trade as well.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> QUESTION: Where is the best place in Brixton to plant a laptop and do a couple hours worth of work? I need to get out of the house but can't ditch work. Doesn't need wifi, but it would be a plus.


Ritzy is pretty good too, as is The Lounge.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Some great old pics here:
> 
> http://www.thebrixtontimemachine.org.uk/
> 
> They have an event in the Town Hall this afternoon/evening...


They were very kind to urban75, and emailed me this: 


> Urban75, just a thanks for the great info, history and attitude.
> Helped and inspired putting together The Brixton Time Machine


Turns out I know the fella from Cooltan days. Old school!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> QUESTION: Where is the best place in Brixton to plant a laptop and do a couple hours worth of work? I need to get out of the house but can't ditch work. Doesn't need wifi, but it would be a plus.


 

If you sit by the wall in Sitifis they let you use the power sockets for your laptop.

The Lounge is also alright if you need to find a quiet corner to do some work.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If you sit by the wall in Sitifis they let you use the power sockets for your laptop.
> 
> The Lounge is also alright if you need to find a quiet corner to do some work.


 
My lappy has great battery life so no big worries on that front. Think I'll try Sitifis first. If it's busy there's always the Lounge.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

The library is pretty good but the coffee is sparse.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 17, 2012)

oooohh...oh, the gulls of Brixton







(courtesy of https://twitter.com/G_Parolalista )


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

There appears to be sun out yonder?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> QUESTION: Where is the best place in Brixton to plant a laptop and do a couple hours worth of work? I need to get out of the house but can't ditch work. Doesn't need wifi, but it would be a plus.


 
The Beehive has free wifi


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2012)

Crown & Anchor too, nice ambience/beers in there


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 17, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The Beehive has free wifi


 
Remember a few years ago when the very suggestion that somewhere might have wi-fi was seen on here as concrete proof of irredeemable hipster ponciness?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 17, 2012)

They've served lattes and had wifi in The Beehive for years, we've just tried to keep it a hidden secret to avoid the place becoming too cool


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Crown & Anchor too, nice ambience/beers in there



Oooh yeah. That would be a good one today. Are they open though?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure the Hand in Hand does


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm sure the Hand in Hand does


 
Hand does have Wifi.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, but seeing as I'm going to be in the pub later I'll stick to Sitifis for now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Thanks, but seeing as I'm going to be in the pub later I'll stick to Sitifis for now.


 
The Hand is a pub


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

I know! I'm in Sitifis, which is not a pub. Comprende?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I know! I'm in Sitifis, which is not a pub. Comprende?



Lasagne?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I know! I'm in Sitifis, which is not a pub. Comprende?


 
The Hand has a cafe that is not a pub


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Hand has a cafe that is not a pub


Why are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why are you trying to confuse me?


 
Because it's easy 

Don't know whether it has wifi in the cafe bit of the pub though


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know whether it has wifi in the cafe bit of the pub though


 
It's a bit iffy. I'm looking at getting it extended throughout in the next few weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It's a bit iffy.



What does that mean in non-tech speak?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What does that mean in non-tech speak?



Probably best not to bother for now


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What does that mean in non-tech speak?


 
Signal is weak in some areas of the pub.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Signal is weak in some areas of the pub.


 
Apparently that's to do with the large amount of aluminium in pubs. And a PA doesn't help either.


----------



## Onket (Jul 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lasagne?


 
Yes please.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently that's to do with the large amount of aluminium in pubs. And a PA doesn't help either.


 
It's due to the foot thick walls/ceilings. I live above the room the base station is in and the signal isn't great so I've put plug-ethernet in.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 17, 2012)

do locals care that the granville is now the village?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/in-the-know/london-shopping/9400551/london-covered-markets.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> do locals care that the granville is now the village?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/in-the-know/london-shopping/9400551/london-covered-markets.html


 
I'd like to know what was wrong with Granville Arcade that they had to change its name in the first place


----------



## GertNPR (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Last Friday they were all in the Hand, rumour was they hadn't paid the beer bill but it would be paid the next day so they re-opened.


 
Brewery charged £1000 per week rent & beer tie. Former barmaid has a three month holding. Robbie, recently landlord, has been there or the Royal Oak for 31 years.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 17, 2012)

it didn't sound like a nice place to go for a gourmet experience?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Brixton Village is a better name. It gives a better indication if what's to be found in there, so attracts more people


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton Village is a better name. It gives a better indication if what's to be found in there, so attracts more people


 
The fuck it is. It's a shit name. It's not a village, it's a fucking arcade.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Village as in shopping precinct. I prefer it. Though I wish people would stop writing it as if people pronounce it in French cos they clearly don't


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

GertNPR said:


> Brewery charged £1000 per week rent & beer tie. Former barmaid has a three month holding. Robbie, recently landlord, has been there or the Royal Oak for 31 years.


 
Fuck me that's a lot!!! Good luck to them.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Village as in shopping precinct. I prefer it. Though I wish people would stop writing it as if people pronounce it in French cos they clearly don't


 
How is a village a shopping precinct? Villages that grew to have markets are usually called market towns.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Brixton Village is a better name. It gives a better indication if what's to be found in there, so attracts more people


 
So a village is a place with lots of eateries then?

eta: Oh, I notice you say shopping precinct.

No, it's not that either


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> do locals care that the granville is now the village?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/in-the-know/london-shopping/9400551/london-covered-markets.html


 
It's an odd thing to use a quarter of your column inch saying unless you are aware that some people 'still call it granville arcade', or even 'still _stubbornly_ call it granville arcade' which would suggest the opposite to not caring.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.clarksvillage.co.uk/
http://www.bicestervillage.com/#
http://www.eaglesgate.co.uk/
http://www.rutlandvillage.co.uk/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://www.clarksvillage.co.uk/
> http://www.bicestervillage.com/#
> http://www.eaglesgate.co.uk/
> http://www.rutlandvillage.co.uk/


 
Just like Brixton Village then

NOT!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2012)

Eh? Surely a name used for (mainly) outlet shopping malls in rural areas (off junction x of the motorway) wouldn't obviously apply to an existing area of historic indoor market in London

Brixton Village is a horrible, twee bit of surplus branding, used mainly by tossers ime.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

I dunno. Perhaps it's just me. Centre of the city where all the shops are = town. Local centre where all the shops are = the village


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what people in Battersea and Fulham are liable to tell themselves about their 'exclusive' locales, possibly whilst wearing red corduroy trousers.

It's an urban area with a rich history, a few feet from the Frontline. 'Village' can go fuck itself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno. Perhaps it's just me. Centre of the city where all the shops are = town. Local centre where all the shops are = the village


 
I would have thought the shops are normally on the High Street/High Road?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Eh? Surely a name used for (mainly) outlet shopping malls in rural areas (off junction x of the motorway) wouldn't obviously apply to an existing area of historic indoor market in London
> 
> Brixton Village is a horrible, twee bit of surplus branding, used mainly by tossers ime.


 
Regardless, it is what it's called. It says so above the entrances.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Regardless, it is what it's called. It says so above the entrances.


 
Marathons are called Snickers nowadays.  Doesn't mean I'm going to call them Snickers


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Marathons are called Snickers nowadays. Doesn't mean I'm going to call them Snickers


 
That's correct.  They are called Snickers and you still call them Marathons.  I was still calling them that for years too.  You can call them Didgeridoos if you want, doesn't change trufax.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That's correct. They are called Snickers and you still call them Marathons. I was still calling them that for years too. You can call them Didgeridoos if you want, doesn't change trufax.


 
They will always be Marathons.

Have you had a word with Onket yet about clapperboards/sandwich boards?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2012)

Ach, it's more similar to the Carling branding outside the Academy. You leave out the unnecessary bit and call it the name it's had for years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I would have thought the shops are normally on the High Street/High Road?


Yes, they often are


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Ach, it's more similar to the Carling branding outside the Academy. You leave out the unnecessary bit and call it the name it's had for years.


 
That, certainly.  It was Carling and now it's O2.  It might be Tena Lady next year.  It's the Brixton Academy whoever slaps their brand on it.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That, certainly. It was Carling and now it's O2. It might be Tena Lady next year. It's the Brixton Academy whoever slaps their brand on it.


 
Please please let it be Tena Lady...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, they often are


 
Not village then?


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 17, 2012)

The post office still calls it Granville Arcade. However, because of the big letters over the entrance, those of us who trade there have found that calling it Brixton Village makes it easier for the rich hipsters whose money we crave to find it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> The post office still calls it Granville Arcade. However, because of the big letters over the entrance, those of us who trade there have found that calling it Brixton Village makes it easier for the rich hipsters whose money we crave to find it.


 
You should get all the tenants to make sure post is addressed to them at Granville Arcade (Brixton Village) to reinforce that that's what it's supposed to be called and make sure it's on all online websites


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

Prince of Wales is closed for a refurb or something, not closing down.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Village as in shopping precinct. I prefer it. Though I wish people would stop writing it as if people pronounce it in French cos they clearly don't


So they should rename Burlington Arcade as Burlington Village? It's Granville Arcade and always will be as far as I'm concerned - especially as one of my earliest ever memories is of the Mynah Bird in the pet shop that used to be there in the 1950s.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> So they should rename Burlington Arcade as Burlington Village? It's Granville Arcade and always will be as far as I'm concerned - especially as one of my earliest ever memories is of the Mynah Bird in the pet shop that used to be there in the 1950s.


 
Really?  I love Mynah Birds.  Really funny


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not village then?


Yes the village. The village was a local hub for shopping in a city


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes the village. The village was a local hub for shopping in a city


 
Maybe where you lived


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a snappy name. What's the big deal? It's obviously been a success


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe where you lived


Not just me, evidently


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a snappy name. What's the big deal? It's obviously been a success


 
It's to make it sound twee and attractive, just like Abbeville Village, Kennington Village etc.  Just estate agent bollocks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

It works though. Rebranding innit


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really? I love Mynah Birds. Really funny


Really - I must have been about three or four. I can remember it wolf-whistling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It works though. Rebranding innit


 
So would Granville Arcade have worked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Really - I must have been about three or four. I can remember it wolf-whistling.


 
Yeah, remind me of Malaysia.  They walk funny as well


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So would Granville Arcade have worked


Clearly not. It's not an attractive name. Sounds like Open All Hours. I didn't know it was even called that til they changed the name. Never went in there either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Clearly not. It's not an attractive name. Sounds like Open All Hours. I didn't know it was even called that til they changed the name. Never went in there either.


 
But maybe you never went in there because all those eateries weren't there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

RoyReed said:


>


 

Here's the Common Mynah Bird.  Watch from about 40 seconds in to hear them


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But maybe you never went in there because all those eateries weren't there?


Of course, but it was all part and parcel with the rebranding.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like something's finally happening with the Foot Locker building.  A load of scaffolding has gone up since I last walked past at the end of last week.  No signs to give clues as to what it might be though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course, but it was all part and parcel with the rebranding.


 
I reckon they should revert back to Granville Arcade now everyone knows where it is


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Everything's a bloody village these days.. even in the more recently built swimming pools with communal changing (such as in Clapham) they are "changing villages".  A village to me is in the countryside and typically has a church, a pub and maybe a shop or two.  But now people who live in Abbeville Village will have a swim using the changing village at Clapham and then maybe lunch in Brixton Village!

But then, I guess it's just another example of how words change their meanings over time.  Perhaps one day people will look back and go... "ooh a village used to be a place in the countryside etc" and I'm just getting old and stuck in my ways.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Everything's a bloody village these days.. even in the more recently built swimming pools with communal changing (such as in Clapham) they are "changing villages".


 
FFS.  Has anyone asked these places why their changes rooms are suddenly villages?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Everything's a bloody village these days.. .


 
From midnight tonight, my road will be known as Leander Village.

I expect your cooperation in this matter. Thank you.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone know Robsart street -the road opposite Jamm - well part of the new builds is called Robsart Village. It really isn't a village.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> From midnight tonight, my road will be known as Leander Village.
> 
> I expect your cooperation in this matter. Thank you.


 
You're just pissed off because you've got a common "road" after Leander.  At least in Elm Park there's none of that nonsense.

However, it did confuse a 999 operator I called the other day for a guy who looked like he needed an ambulance and 999 operator kept saying "where in Elm Park, I need a road", and I kept telling them Elm Park *was *the road


----------



## crawl (Jul 18, 2012)

Anybody commented on the new "graffiti" on the old Angel pub? At first I thought it was apart of the Brick Box thing but then I noticed "I grew up here" and something along the lines of "They are trying to force us out of the neighborhood" type things. Couldn't stop to read it all but I'm going to guess it wasn't apart of the Box design scheme....


----------



## crawl (Jul 18, 2012)

Errr... oops, seems the Ed tackled it over in the pub thread already. I still don't understand it though. The Brick Box association has people spraying ugly colors on the Angel pub and trying to fight back against Nu-Brixton? That doesn't sound right at all


----------



## ajdown (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it just me, or does this lot look hideous?  And starting from 250k for a one bedroomed flat, that's affordable isn't it?

http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H591301-Brixton-Square/


----------



## gabi (Jul 18, 2012)

crawl said:


> Errr... oops, seems the Ed tackled it over in the pub thread already. I still don't understand it though. The Brick Box association has people spraying ugly colors on the Angel pub and trying to fight back against Nu-Brixton? That doesn't sound right at all


 
I think they're asking local folk to put their own comments up, hence the anti nu-brixton stuff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Is it just me, or does this lot look hideous? And starting from 250k for a one bedroomed flat, that's affordable isn't it?
> 
> http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H591301-Brixton-Square/


 
Of course it's affordable, for people who can afford it


----------



## ajdown (Jul 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Of course it's affordable, for people who can afford it


 
Not us... where I grew up we could get a 4 bedroom house with massive garden and separate garage for less than that now.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Not us... where I grew up we could get a 4 bedroom house with massive garden and separate garage for less than that now.


 
Where was that? 

Comparing London prices to anywhere outside of London is a bit pointless.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Not us... where I grew up we could get a 4 bedroom house with massive garden and separate garage for less than that now.


 
My mum and dad's first flat in a different time and place was £300.  So, um, so, yeah, goes to show. yeah.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Is it just me, or does this lot look hideous? And starting from 250k for a one bedroomed flat, that's affordable isn't it?
> 
> http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H591301-Brixton-Square/


yes, it does look bloody hideous.
And worse than being bloody hideous it is also going to be a gated development, which is just totally wrong in central Brixton. I hadn't looked at the planning application, in a fit of total naivity thought that 'Brixton Square' would be a square you could see into, in Brixton. Another inward looking thing which adds nothing constructive to the street life.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> yes, it does look bloody hideous.
> And worse than being bloody hideous it is also going to be a gated development, which is just totally wrong in central Brixton. I hadn't looked at the planning application, in a fit of total naivity thought that 'Brixton Square' would be a square you could see into, in Brixton. Another inward looking thing which adds nothing constructive to the street life.


 
Still, as long as the residents feel safe eh?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Looks like something's finally happening with the Foot Locker building. A load of scaffolding has gone up since I last walked past at the end of last week. No signs to give clues as to what it might be though.


Yeah I noticed that too. I was walking past the other day when the gate was opened to allow a builder's van out - I tried to cop a look around the corner but the builders swiftly shut and locked the gate and gave me a "fuck off" kind of look! It looked a complete mess inside from what I could see..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Is it just me, or does this lot look hideous? And starting from 250k for a one bedroomed flat, that's affordable isn't it?
> 
> http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H591301-Brixton-Square/


"Affordable" these days just means you don't buy the flat (because it is invariably flats) outright, you buy half or 25% or whatever and rent the rest off the property developer. And no, they are rarely affordable to people on average wages. It's just whitewash for the property developers and councils who aren't providing social housing.

The brochure and website for the flats has this pic on it - this isn't even anywhere near Brixton FFS!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2012)

Not so bad inside, if you like that kind of thing... But the outside is like an eighties-built council office.  Ugly as fuck.  And you can get a three bedroom house for the price of a one bed flat less than three miles away.  There may be affordable housing in the general area, but this isn't it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2012)

Seriously. Is this what's fashionable in architecture? Bexleyheath civic offices?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Why are people surprised?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2012)

Because not every new build is ugly as fuck?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't remember the last one I saw that wasn't. Especially not where they are trying to fit in as many flats as possible into an area.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

There's an urbanite (and her boyf) pictured in their photo of the Villaaaage! I don't think she'll be pleased.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2012)

There are a couple in herne hill that aren't. The one on the corner of croxted rd, and the one on herne hill. Both were built around existing old buildings and then massively extended, but it can be done.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

It's a chuffing mahoosive development.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> There are a couple in herne hill that aren't. The one on the corner of croxted rd, and the one on herne hill. Both were built around existing old buildings and then massively extended, but it can be done.


yeah, the one in the old print works is a fairly nice building, just opposite the park.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> "Affordable" these days just means you don't buy the flat (because it is invariably flats) outright, you buy half or 25% or whatever and rent the rest off the property developer. And no, they are rarely affordable to people on average wages. It's just whitewash for the property developers and councils who aren't providing social housing.
> 
> The brochure and website for the flats has this pic on it - this isn't even anywhere near Brixton FFS!


 
Where is this? I can't think of a single S London park where this could be. Is it a gated wood somewhere that I haven't been allowed to see?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

It could be Beckenham or South Norwood or Ladywell or Catford or even Tooting Common. Not fucking Brixton though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 21217
> 
> There's an urbanite (and her boyf) pictured in their photo of the Villaaaage! I don't think she'll be pleased.


 
The Barratt's pictures all seem to have white people.  Where's the colour?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

The Hive is becoming one of those poncy real ale pubs:
http://www.brixtonblog.com/craft-beer-pub-to-open-on-site-of-hive-bar-brixton/5864


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2012)

Getting popular aren't they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

I suppose they have better cider and wine than most pubs. Pricey though. I guess it keeps out the hobbits.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2012)

Depends. The one in Camberwell sells Kronenberg at normal prices, as well as all the fancy beers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Hive is becoming one of those poncy real ale pubs:
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/craft-beer-pub-to-open-on-site-of-hive-bar-brixton/5864


I can't wait to leverage my 'consumer buy-in' for their 'brand concept' and test my drinking skills by getting wasted on their 'covenant'.



It's a bit small for a boozer and I wonder how they will fit all the taps on that tiny bar downstairs.....unless they are going to refurb.

Be good to have another place selling decent beer & cider though.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Tbf, Hive wasn't exactly cheap anyway so it's not like existing clientele will be priced out.  It may even work out cheaper to have a drink there now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> Where is this? I can't think of a single S London park where this could be. Is it a gated wood somewhere that I haven't been allowed to see?


I'm not sure. It's definitely not Brockwell Park, or Ruskin Park or any other local park. It doesn't look like Dulwich or Sydenham Woods. I thought it could possibly be somewhere on Streatham Common (up the top, in the wild bit near the Rookery) but I don't recognise it.

I do know what it is though...it's bollocks.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

That tube entrance on the website wasn't very familiar looking either.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That tube entrance on the website wasn't very familiar looking either.


No, it looks as if it is somewhere on the S Bank (but I don't recognise the station) - and is that Boris down in the righthandside corner??


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2012)

It's Canary Wharf isn't it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> It's Canary Wharf isn't it?


yes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

Just spotted a new (I think) Invader piece above the 'Chic N Grillz' shop on the corner of Atlantic Road/Coldharbour Lane. Anyone know how long it's been there? Fairly new I think.







It's probably a slightly more discreet place than the last one he did right next to the tube station.....which got nicked within a few days 

E2A - just been told it's been there for a few months. So much for my observation skills! Must have walked/cycled past loads of times...often sober as well!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

That's the one I mentioned earlier - been there ages!


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd like to know what was wrong with Granville Arcade that they had to change its name in the first place


"Brixton Village used to be known as Granville Arcade – but locals and foodies don’t care what it’s called because all that matters is the amazing array of restaurants and delis residing beneath the roof.
Many compare it favourably with Borough Market, saying it’s what that place used to be"

So locals, you don't care what it's called so stop arguing.
And of course it is what Borough Market used to be, a bar- and restaurant-led redevelopment that somehow turned into a potato wholesale warehouse before becoming great for sausages and cheese. I think he has confused Brixton with Maltby St/Bermonsey Spa markets because that is just nonsense.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> "Brixton Village used to be known as Granville Arcade – but locals and foodies don’t care what it’s called because all that matters is the amazing array of restaurants and delis residing beneath the roof.
> Many compare it favourably with Borough Market, saying it’s what that place used to be"
> 
> So locals, you don't care what it's called so stop arguing.
> And of course it is what Borough Market used to be, a bar- and restaurant-led redevelopment that somehow turned into a potato wholesale warehouse before becoming great for sausages and cheese. I think he has confused Brixton with Maltby St/Bermonsey Spa markets because that is just nonsense.


 
I've already seen that crap, and I'm a local and I care, so there!


----------



## Winot (Jul 18, 2012)

Granville Arcade was renamed Brixton Village quite a while before the Spacemakers project started iirc. 

Anyway, someone should tell all these journos that locals have now renamed it the Nigel.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already seen that crap, and I'm a local and I care, so there!


Me too. (Mind you, if it was still called Granville Arcade I think every new housing development in the area would be called 'Brixton Village'....either that, or estate agents would have nicknamed every outlying area 'Brixton Village'.)

And it's nothing like Borough Market. BM was a great produce market that got ruined by expensive stalls selling meat rolls.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> There are a couple in herne hill that aren't. The one on the corner of croxted rd, and the one on herne hill. Both were built around existing old buildings and then massively extended, but it can be done.


 
Much more expensive for them to have done it that way, so I expect someone has leant on them. I don't know the sites, but glad it sounds like the redevelopment has been done the right way. 

I didn't say it _couldn't_ be done, tbf.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Popped out earlier - saw a load of police and thought someone was being arrested. C'est la vie.

Just got back an hour later to find that our entire road is overrun with a film crew and they're using our front gate and the inside of our alley with no one's permission (the alley is private land). Either they've got 10 of Lambeth's finest on attachment or they're bullshitting about the level of "security" they have to protect our property. Apparently they "knocked" during the day to ask if it was ok to use it - well I was in all day and they did not  They've tapped up our neighbour's lodger for electricity for their massive lights   Anyway, we trolled them for a bit with some gerroff my land type stuff after being given evils to get in our front door for walking through a film set. Killer line from them was "can we give you some cash - it's for Channel 4"  We didn't extract any obv, but have got a promise that they'll fuck off by 11. More trolling may follow if they don't 

/trollingnewmediatypes


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd have fucking taken the cash from the piss-taking cunts, tbf.

Go and tell them you've changed your mind.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'd have fucking taken the cash from the piss-taking cunts, tbf.


 
I'm slightly regretting not now tbf (damn my principled stance ).  If they carry on after 11 I'm going to have as much as I can get


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

get out there with signs if possible and keep getting in shot they'll cough up (cash only obv)


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

peterkro said:


> get out there with signs if possible and keep getting in shot they'll cough up (cash only obv)


 
It's gonna happen in about half an hour if they don't sort it out.  I've paid for a new bath to be installed today and thinking about it I could do with C4 contributing


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

It's not as if they won't be making any money out of it.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's not as if they won't be making any money out of it.


 
Well quite. And tbf if they'd actually asked permission in advance I wouldn't be too bothered. But they haven't and there' a film crew of 50 right outside my bedroom at the moment, which frankly is rather unwelcome when I fancy an early night.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

You can get me a St Edmunds next time you see me in the pub.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

memespring's gone out to have a word.  I expect cash on his return


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Well they've now fucked off after setting off about 40 car alarms in the process   The entitlement of people who work in TV/film is extraordinary 

And we didn't get any cash in the end


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

Shame it worked on the Long Good Friday.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 18, 2012)

ffs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Killer line from them was "can we give you some cash - it's for Channel 4"  We didn't extract any obv, but have got a promise that they'll fuck off by 11. More trolling may follow if they don't


 
What a mug!  You should have taken it and given it to me 

or the server fund


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

I know, I know.  at myself tbh. I should have fleeced the twats for as much as I could. We did get offered a bottle of wine when we went out and complained about the noise 

The most annoying thing is if they'd *actually* asked for permission we probably have said ok. It's just the annoyance that they have this sense of entitlement that they think since they've got permission from the local authority therefore they can do whatever the fuck they want without any recourse to local residents. We all need to be up for work in the morning and some of my neighbours have got small kids that need to sleep. If it was a one off I'd be less annoyed but I can barely step out of my front door these days without being in the middle of a fucking film set. We live in the market and tbf that means that we get noise in the day and early mornings. That's the trade off we live with. But it is actually a really quiet area at night. If this is the way things are going the centre of Brixton really is the new Shoreditch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I know, I know.  at myself tbh. I should have fleeced the twats for as much as I could. We did get offered a bottle of wine when we went out and complained about the noise
> 
> The most annoying thing is if they'd *actually* asked for permission we probably have said ok. It's just the annoyance that they have this sense of entitlement that they think since they've got permission from the local authority therefore they can do whatever the fuck they want without any recourse to local residents. We all need to be up for work in the morning and some of my neighbours have got small kids that need to sleep. If it was a one off I'd be less annoyed but I can barely step out of my front door these days without being in the middle of a fucking film set. We live in the market and tbf that means that we get noise in the day and early mornings. That's the trade off we live with. But it is actually a really quiet area at night. If this is the way things are going the centre of Brixton really is the new Shoreditch


 
You need to move up to the leafier suburbs of SW2 where it's nice and quiet


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You need to move up to the leafier suburbs of SW2 where it's nice and quiet


 
Nah - some of us are proper SW9 Brixtons 

*plane takes off*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Popped out earlier - saw a load of police and thought someone was being arrested. C'est la vie.
> 
> Just got back an hour later to find that our entire road is overrun with a film crew and they're using our front gate and the inside of our alley with no one's permission (the alley is private land). Either they've got 10 of Lambeth's finest on attachment or they're bullshitting about the level of "security" they have to protect our property. Apparently they "knocked" during the day to ask if it was ok to use it - well I was in all day and they did not  They've tapped up our neighbour's lodger for electricity for their massive lights   Anyway, we trolled them for a bit with some gerroff my land type stuff after being given evils to get in our front door for walking through a film set. Killer line from them was "can we give you some cash - it's for Channel 4"  We didn't extract any obv, but have got a promise that they'll fuck off by 11. More trolling may follow if they don't
> 
> /trollingnewmediatypes


cheeky fuckers.

You should let them film, then take out an injunction to stop them showing the final product on the day of broadcast


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> cheeky fuckers.
> 
> You should let them film, then take out an injunction to stop them showing the final product on the day of broadcast


 
As it happens I do know some human rights lawyers


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

Generally speaking they are bastards,I think we got £200 a day,they promised tickets to Premier and to leave everything better than they found it,did they fuck?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2012)

We used to get regular letters through the door back in the day when The Bill was in production asking for permission to use our place for about £200 a day but I couldn't be arsed with the hassle.  Although I do know of one person on these boards who got a fair wedge and put up in a hotel to use their place for a couple of days and they did sort it ok afterwards.  But I have a massive distrust of people who work in TV and films, mostly cos I know some of them


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

The did more than one episode of the Bill in Villa road.
That reminds me of a story when they filmed The Long Good Friday,in the house I lived in.At about seven in the morning they were all out drinking coffee and eating Danish's and what ever when the the Northampton regional crime squad busted the house next door (something about stolen teles and some idiot giving the address, for about an hour it was like Carry on Constable.


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That, certainly. It was Carling and now it's O2. It might be Tena Lady next year. It's the Brixton Academy whoever slaps their brand on it.


It's still the Astoria to me.................


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> We used to get regular letters through the door back in the day when The Bill was in production asking for permission to use our place for about £200 a day but I couldn't be arsed with the hassle. Although I do know of one person on these boards who got a fair wedge and put up in a hotel to use their place for a couple of days and they did sort it ok afterwards. But I have a massive distrust of people who work in TV and films, mostly cos I know some of them


 
I think I remember getting things through the door about filming The Bill, actually. Never took them up on it.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 19, 2012)

Casaubon said:


> It's still the Astoria to me.................


I think of it as the Fair Deal because that's what it was called for the first gig I saw there


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2012)

Giants are moving in, evidently


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, they've finally finished repaving Stockwell Passage; and installed one of those bollards that doubles up as a bicycle pump.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2012)

Or maybe it's something for the new arriving giants? A toothpick perhaps.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Oh, they've finally finished repaving Stockwell Passage; *and installed one of those bollards that doubles up as a bicycle pump*.


 
Pleasing


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Oh, they've finally finished repaving Stockwell Passage; and installed one of those bollards that doubles up as a bicycle pump.


Glad it's finished. That must be the longest bit of re-paving EVAH! Took about 4 months to do about 20 yards. As soon as they'd finished it though, they handily blocked the cycle path with loads of pallets full of stone. Good there's a cycle pump there, I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

It's great that there's a pump there but it's a bit close to Brixton Cycles. It might have been better placed elsewhere. I must have cycled past it yesterday on the way to the shop to pump up my tyres


----------



## colacubes (Jul 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's great that there's a pump there but it's a bit close to Brixton Cycles. It might have been better placed elsewhere. I must have cycled past it yesterday on the way to the shop to pump up my tyres


 
That's a reasonable point, but I guess at least it's accessible when BC is closed


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 20, 2012)

BC constantly have their pump broken or pinched so more is always a good thing. Besides I always seem to remember I need one on their late opening thursdays. 

The double yellows have disappeared though, as have the shared lane signs; and the massive delivery lorry wasblocking the whole road again this week.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw a tight trousered type strutting down Coldharbour Lane today, consulting his iPad in one hand, while snapping arty pics with an expensive camera in t'other.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Saw a tight trousered type strutting down Coldharbour Lane today, consulting his iPad in one hand, while snapping arty pics with an expensive camera in t'other.


That was me you fucker! actually because of downpour person I was with hailed a cab,after getting in I realised I hadn't been in one for about thirty years.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2012)

Would have been _such a shame_ if you'd been concentrating so hard on updating your Facebook status on your iPad that you'd tripped over and fallen face first into a big puddle.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Saw a tight trousered type strutting down Coldharbour Lane today, consulting his iPad in one hand, while snapping arty pics with an expensive camera in t'other.


ha, shit catching trews. I had to help two very lost Italian tourists yesterday who were walking up to people on CHL saying 'franco?'. I showed them where pizza was but in hindsight I wonder if they were looking for a friend and not dinner.


----------



## crawl (Jul 20, 2012)

A little depressing to see that the "Brixton square" or whatever they're calling _The Rich Twat Manor Highrise Place_ is actually starting to be built. They aren't wasting any time!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone after a bit of design work for money? 

The Brixton Mind body Soul event organisers ( 28th July, Brixton Market on Station Road) are looking for help with designing a logo to put on a banner and possibly stickers. The event is all about involving the local community, and being mindful as we go about our days.
If you're available to work on this please contact Tamara Russell (tamara.russell@kcl.ac.uk) asap - it's quick turnaround in time for the event. Cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Saw a tight trousered type strutting down Coldharbour Lane today, consulting his iPad in one hand, while snapping arty pics with an expensive camera in t'other.


How is that even possible?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How is that even possible?


It took some dexterity, but he really was doing just that.  And, to be honest, looked an absolute cock.


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh well.

I'm sure some people thought all the crusties in the 90's looked like cocks too.

Noticed this for the first time this week- http://www.prsformusic.com/aboutus/...PRSforMusicHonourSoulIISoulsfirstlivegig.aspx


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a letter from Tesco. 

They would like to build a new tesco express with parking at 144 Brixton Hill. This appears to be the address of the Music Bar. They want me to know that this is to provide convenience shopping for nearby residents, 20 full and part-time jobs for local residents, that the presence of staff reduces anti-social behaviour, that they simply love funding local things and to let them know if there are any I'd like them to fund before the store opens and they promise to consider it.

They say there is already permission for a convenience store here but they need planning permission for some changes, ie parking on the existing hard standing area and signage and changes to store front.

 This will be closer to me than my usual convenience shops so I will probably end up going there sometimes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Fucksake - how many express/local/metro shops are there on Brixton/Streatham Hill now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucksake - how many express/local/metro shops are there on Brixton/Streatham Hill now?


 

This many

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-big-supermarkets-in-brixton-list.276078/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I have a letter from Tesco.
> 
> They would like to build a new tesco express with parking at 144 Brixton Hill. This appears to be the address of the Music Bar. They want me to know that this is to provide convenience shopping for nearby residents, 20 full and part-time jobs for local residents, that the presence of staff reduces anti-social behaviour, that they simply love funding local things and to let them know if there are any I'd like them to fund before the store opens and they promise to consider it.
> 
> ...


 
I've not heard about this or received a letter


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

What can I say Minnie.  It happened.  I have it here in my hand. Maybe you will get one on Monday.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to ask them to fund Brixton Splash.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I have a letter from Tesco.
> 
> They would like to build a new tesco express with parking at 144 Brixton Hill. This appears to be the address of the Music Bar.


That is indeed the Music Bar's address so it looks like we're losing yet another boozer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What can I say Minnie. It happened. I have it here in my hand. Maybe you will get one on Monday.


 
Can you photograph it and post it up please?

This is bad bad news


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

Hold on a minute......   Here you go. 






*NB when taking photos in the nude do try not to include bits of yourself in them...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2012)

editor said:


> That is indeed the Music Bar's address so it looks like we're losing yet another boozer


 
They opened a Tesco Excess in what was a former pub in Crown Point (midway between West Norwood, Crystal Palace and nowhere) about a year ago. I guess the large cellars in pubs make good storerooms. Expect more of this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They opened a Tesco Excess in what was a former pub in Crown Point (midway between West Norwood, Crystal Palace and nowhere) about a year ago. I guess the large cellars in pubs make a good storerooms. Expect more of this.


 
Yep, Russell Hotel is also now a Tesco

Just looked on Music Bar's Facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/musicbar.brixton?sk=wall


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Jesus, their website is an absolute mess

http://www.musicbarbrixton.com/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Hold on a minute......  Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 21336
> 
> ...


 
They look forward to welcoming you in their new store. How nice of them.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Jesus, their website is an absolute mess
> 
> http://www.musicbarbrixton.com/


Ouch! What an eyesore!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie, you've put your post into your quote of my post!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Minnie, you've put your post into your quote of my post!


 
where?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> where?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 21, 2012)

Arrg, not another supermarket! The small shops on the parade are already suffering - this would just make it worse. If NISA went, we'd loose our post office.
The George the IV is a lovely building - must be listed, sureley Tesco can ruin it, can they?

Perhaps this should go as a new thread so others know about it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

sparkybird said:


> Arrg, not another supermarket! The small shops on the parade are already suffering - this would just make it worse. If NISA went, we'd loose our post office.
> The George the IV is a lovely building - must be listed, sureley Tesco can ruin it, can they?
> 
> Perhaps this should go as a new thread so others know about it?


 
When it used to be my local years ago, I heard that the bar itself and the doors to the back had some kind of protection, but can't remember what.  Didn't stop the bar being ripped out though

I do think this warrants its own thread as well.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 21, 2012)

We should write back telling them to fuck off and that we will oppose every single planning application they make.

I'm fully expecting a Sainbury's local (or similar) to open in the ground floor of the new flats opposite the Crown & Anchor on Brixton Road. There are also plans for _another_ Tesco metro at the end of Brixton Road near Oval tube station.

So, where are we then?

Tesco metro - Tulse Hill
Sainsburys Local - top of Brixton Hill
Tesco Metro (planned) - Brixton Hill
Sainsburys Local - Brixton Hill
Tesco - Acre Lane
Sainsburys Local - Brixton Road by the tube
Tesco Metro - Brixton Road (opposite Max Roach park)
Potential Sainsbury's/AN Other Supermarket - Brixton Road
Tesco Metro - Brixton Road (Russell Hotel)
Tesco Metro (planned) - Brixton Road/Oval
Tesco Metro (planned) - Loughborough Junction

I make that potentially 11 Tesco/Sainsbury shops in a one mile radius of Brixton...without even counting the ones on Clapham High Street etc.

Seriously, they can fuck right off.

Sadly, the only thing we can do is not shop in them. Since I boycotted all the major supermarkets a few years ago my shopping has been much more fun, and cheaper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Also, there's a Tesco Metro in an old pub in West Norwood and a Sainsbury's Local right opposite


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh and you meant Russell hotel, not Brady's?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and you meant Russell hotel, not Brady's?


 
Russell Hotel was also Brady's but a different Brady's to the Brady's in Brixton Central


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> We should write back telling them to fuck off and that we will oppose every single planning application they make.
> 
> I'm fully expecting a Sainbury's local (or similar) to open in the ground floor of the new flats opposite the Crown & Anchor on Brixton Road. There are also plans for _another_ Tesco metro at the end of Brixton Road near Oval tube station.
> 
> ...


 
You can add them to the list here

Cut and paste original post and then add the news ones 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-big-supermarkets-in-brixton-list.276078/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 21, 2012)

post 466 edited for clarity!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

I've started one. Maybe posts can be move there or copied there?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/another-tesco-express-winging-its-way-to-brixton.296580/


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2012)

I find online shopping and home delivery much preferable to supermarkets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't. Well I say that, but I've never shopped online. I can't imagine how it's done.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't. Well I say that, but I've never shopped online. I can't imagine how it's done.


it's a fucking pain in the arse...and it usually costs you at least £5 for delivery IIRC.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's a fucking pain in the arse...and it usually costs you at least £5 for delivery IIRC.


 
I find what you call a hassle to be infinitely preferable to having to fight your way round an overcrowded supermarket - and with Ocado (which we use) you can save a lot of money with the delivery pass.  I now despise actual physical shopping and avoid it where I can.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

It didn't 'alf rain yesterday. We narrowly escaped a drenching at Loughborough Junction. 












http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-unseasonal-summer-soaking-at-loughborough-junction-brixton/


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 21, 2012)

Delivery shopping isn't going to be for everyone: there's a delivery charge, and you don't get to see the reduced stuff that's near sell by date.  Also, you tend to buy the same stuff over and over (because it becomes superfast to do so) and so might miss the times when seasonal produce (asparagus, strawberries...) is in season and therefore cheap.  That said, I'm not on a low income, and it is very much worth the time saving and avoidance of grim supermarketness. Plus, as a driver, apparently it's more Eco friendly.  

I use ocado. The random substitutions from other supermarkets made them too annoying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't find anything grim about supermarkets. I enjoy shopping there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I find online shopping and home delivery much preferable to supermarkets.


 
Yes, but I don't order enough milk for a week or two weeks.  Same with bread, so you either pay to have loads of deliveries, or get that type of stuff as and when


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's a fucking pain in the arse...and it usually costs you at least £5 for delivery IIRC.


 
Not always. I used to shop with Tesco then Ocado and pick £1.99 or £2.99 delivery slots. Now I have the thingy where I pay, I dunno, £30 or something and can get Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday deliveries included in the price. You do have to spend minimum £40 though.

Using Mysupermarket.com also means it will tell you where something is cheaper or what deals are on. I found out about Mysupermarket.com from people on U75.

As Spangles mentioned, Tesco and their substitutions were just ridiculous

Think I've only had one substitution from Ocado.  Ocado have *never *turned up late.  In fact, they often ring and say they're going to be early and ask if it's ok with you.  Tesco were nearly *always *late


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't find anything grim about supermarkets. I enjoy shopping there.


 

People?

I'm with you on this, though. I'd rather do my own shopping than pay extra for someone else to do it.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 21, 2012)

The problem with online buying is they'll give you alternatives of out of stock stuff.Best way I've found is write a list from online site then fulfil in a bricks and mortar store.If it's out of stock forget it,just go round fulfilling the list forget anything that causes you to deviate.How to only buy what you need (pdf format peterkro educational,only $99.99).


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2012)

peterkro said:


> The problem with online buying is they'll give you alternatives of out of stock stuff.Best way I've found is write a list from online site then fulfil in a bricks and mortar store.If it's out of stock forget it,just go round fulfilling the list forget anything that causes you to deviate.How to only buy what you need (pdf format peterkro educational,only $99.99).


 
When i was on crutches a few years back I used Sainsburys and they were good. Except one time I got some substations and I phoned them and said I didn't like them and they gave me a credit for the next time.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Except one time I got some substations and I phoned them and said I didn't like them


 
*shocking*


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> *shocking*


 
Yes, Sainsburys' shareholders are still up in arms about my devious act.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

wtf are substations?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm with you on this, though. I'd rather do my own shopping than pay extra for someone else to do it.


 
Is this now akin to having a cleaner


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf are substations?


 
autocorrect's way of saying substitutions


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> autocorrect's way of saying substitutions


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but I don't order enough milk for a week or two weeks. Same with bread, so you either pay to have loads of deliveries, or get that type of stuff as and when


There is this great system with milk, it is delivered three times a week in reusable containers by a non-polluting electric vehicle. It arrives on your doorstep before seven in the morning. Sadly no longer every day, but every other day is fine. Slightly pricier than the supermarket (but not much). And it's proper milk, not homogenised like the supermarket stuff, with cream on the top of it. Nowadays you can pay by direct debit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> There is this great system with milk, it is delivered three times a week in reusable containers by a non-polluting electric vehicle. It arrives on your doorstep before seven in the morning. Sadly no longer every day, but every other day is fine. Slightly pricier than the supermarket (but not much). And it's proper milk, not homogenised like the supermarket stuff, with cream on the top of it. Nowadays you can pay by direct debit.


 
I can't even remember the last time I saw a milk float or whatever they're delivered in nowadays

Where do you live?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't even remember the last time I saw a milk float or whatever they're delivered in nowadays
> 
> Where do you live?


 
I see them round our way all the time. You just have to be in the Pub at 4-5am....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I see them round our way all the time. You just have to be in the Pub at 4-5am....


 
Well the pubs I used to be in at that time tended to have blacked out windows


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't even remember the last time I saw a milk float or whatever they're delivered in nowadays
> 
> Where do you live?


Off Acre Lane.  I know they deliver up the hill as well - the depot is somewhere in Streatham I think, it used to be Chestnut Grove in Balham but it closed. There's a website you can put your postcode in to check if they deliver to your area, never used it because there was no interweb when we started with our milkman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Off Acre Lane. I know they deliver up the hill as well - the depot is somewhere in Streatham I think, it used to be Chestnut Grove in Balham but it closed. There's a website you can put your postcode in to check if they deliver to your area, never used it because there was no interweb when we started with our milkman.


 
Don't deliver


----------



## crawl (Jul 22, 2012)

Electronically ordered and delivered milk! What hath man wrought...

I DEMAND ANALOG MILK


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's a fucking pain in the arse...and it usually costs you at least £5 for delivery IIRC.



Waitrose doesn't charge for delivery. Different from Ocado.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Waitrose? This is fucking Brixton, mate, not Chelsea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> People?
> 
> I'm with you on this, though. I'd rather do my own shopping than pay extra for someone else to do it.


People are fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

The problem with online shopping is you can't wonder round as shop aimlessly looking for ingredients to inspire you so you know what to cook later. It seems you have to have a very good idea of exactly what you want. I don't do shopping lists.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2012)

Part of what puts me off online shopping is unwanted substitutions or if you say no substitutions then ending up with all the acoutrements for, say, a lamb roast dinner but no lamb because what you chose was out of stock.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Part of what puts me off online shopping is unwanted substitutions or if you say no substitutions then ending up with all the acoutrements for, say, a lamb roast dinner but no lamb because what you chose was out of stock.


 
Ocado send you a text to tell you if anything's missing so you can nip out and get it


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2012)

I have banged on about this before but I get the 10pm onward slots from Ocado which are completely free.  They usually turn up earlier (after calling first to check it's ok).  I only get the shop when they have sent me a 20% discount voucher.  Very rarely is something missing/substituted.  It works really well as we're usually watching TV and one of us is always in due to small children in bed. 

Also recently they have been offering £50 worth of shopping for £40 on Groupon and you get a free delivery pass for 6 months which means that you can have deliveries free at any time of the day.  The drawback with this is a) you need to be a "new customer" - ie a new email address (so not exactly a problem).  We did this as I'm on maternity leave so can take deliveries during the daytime but the other drawback is that so far, using the free delivery pass, we don't seem to be getting sent the 20% off vouchers - so we tend to stick to late night free deliveries and lots of money off.

We tend to bulk buy things like nappies/toilet paper (ie bulky things) and freezer foods and get that weeks shopping and then top up for a few more weeks locally until the bulky things run out and then start again.  Works really well for us.

But then my other option is dragging a stubborn 2 year old and a baby around the supermarket.

We only used to do this once a year at Christmas pre-babies though.  Shopping was fun then and we had a lot more disposable time and income so I can see why it's not for everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I have banged on about this before but I get the 10pm onward slots from Ocado which are completely free. They usually turn up earlier (after calling first to check it's ok). I only get the shop when they have sent me a 20% discount voucher. Very rarely is something missing/substituted. It works really well as we're usually watching TV and one of us is always in due to small children in bed.
> 
> Also recently they have been offering £50 worth of shopping for £40 on Groupon and you get a free delivery pass for 6 months which means that you can have deliveries free at any time of the day. The drawback with this is a) you need to be a "new customer" - ie a new email address (so not exactly a problem). We did this as I'm on maternity leave so can take deliveries during the daytime but the other drawback is that so far, using the free delivery pass, we don't seem to be getting sent the 20% off vouchers - so we tend to stick to late night free deliveries and lots of money off.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, once you sign up, the 15-20% discounts definitely seem to be far fewer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, once you sign up, the 15-20% discounts definitely seem to be far fewer.


 
doesn't really matter - we now have the choice anyway since we have two accounts - one in my name, one in gajinboy's.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Is this now akin to having a cleaner


 
I don't know. Is it?

There's a point to having a cleaner, isn't there? You're paying so that someone can clean properly?

Online shopping is probably just people being lazy.

For the record, I do my own cleaning and shopping.



Orang Utan said:


> People are fine.


 
It was a guess, tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't know. Is it?
> 
> There's a point to having a cleaner, isn't there? You're paying so that someone can clean properly?
> 
> ...


 
My arms are fucked which means I can't carry a lot. I'd have to make half a dozen trips to shops and back and up four flights of stairs. I'm avoiding damaging arms further. Saves money on fares as well 

oh, and I often get headaches going into the cold sections


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Saves money on fares as well


 

Congratulations.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The problem with online shopping is you can't wonder round as shop aimlessly looking for ingredients to inspire you so you know what to cook later. It seems you have to have a very good idea of exactly what you want. I don't do shopping lists.


 
I don't think the two are mutually exclusive. When something runs out I put it on the list on the fridge, but I always buy way more that just the stuff on the list, depending on what deals there are, what I fancy, what I see, etc, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Congratulations.


 
I use my fares to tip delivery driver even though I carry half the shopping up for him


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I use my fares to tip delivery driver even though I carry half the shopping up for him


 
Mug.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Mug.


 
It's only a couple of quid, and unlike the miserable Tesco delivery drivers, the Ocado ones are always very pleasant


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, if you've got money to throw away on things like that, fair enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, if you've got money to throw away on things like that, fair enough.


 
I doubt delivery drivers are paid much and it's a shit job.  My friend did it for a while and had to give up as he had dodgy legs.  There's people that order loads of bottles of water, when London tap water is perfectly fine to drink


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd rather tip an underpaid delivery driver than pay for an overpriced lasagne


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2012)

If you're suggesting that I pay too much for my lasagne, then I'd like to hear more.

Those overpaid cafe chefs, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Those overpaid cafe chefs, eh?



Bastards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you're suggesting that I pay too much for my lasagne, then I'd like to hear more.
> 
> Those overpaid cafe chefs, eh?


 
Probably earning more than a delivery driver though


----------



## nagapie (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to get tickets for the Hootananny on Thursday night. Can I buy them in advance at the venue, or just on Ticketweb and at the door, which both end up being about a fiver more expensive?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 22, 2012)

CORNEL CAMPBELL


----------



## madolesance (Jul 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I want to get tickets for the Hootananny on Thursday night. Can I buy them in advance at the venue, or just on Ticketweb and at the door, which both end up being about a fiver more expensive?


 
You should be able to buy tickets from the bar.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 22, 2012)

madolesance said:


> You should be able to buy tickets from the bar.


 
Great, thanks, will amble down tonight.

Must remind OU he's babysitting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember! I keep passing the Hoot and am always seeing the poster for it


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ocado send you a text to tell you if anything's missing so you can nip out and get it



But is Ocado on the approved for Brixton list?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Off Acre Lane. I know they deliver up the hill as well - the depot is somewhere in Streatham I think, it used to be Chestnut Grove in Balham but it closed. There's a website you can put your postcode in to check if they deliver to your area, never used it because there was no interweb when we started with our milkman.


 
I love the milk deliveries mainly because, for a rural blow-in like me, it seems cosmopolitan.

Our fear was the milk would go missing. None has.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2012)

We always got milk delivered in our rural idyll/village.   From the local dairy farmer, it was.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

Winot said:


> But is Ocado on the approved for Brixton list?


 
Dunno.  Do they employ only whites?


----------



## ajdown (Jul 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Dunno. Do they employ only whites?


 
Tonight's driver was Marcus and he was certainly "not white", as was Naomi we had a couple of weeks ago.  I don't keep detailed records I'm afraid of the ethnicity of my Ocado delivery drivers so I don't remember further back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Tonight's driver was Marcus and he was certainly "not white", as was Naomi we had a couple of weeks ago. I don't keep detailed records I'm afraid of the ethnicity of my Ocado delivery drivers so I don't remember further back.


 
Well I know for a fact that they're not all white


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2012)

They're putting in one of those stand alone cashpoint thingies (LInk, so not free to use as far as I know) outside Vera Cruz, Brixton Hill. Looks like it's where the phone box used to be, which would make sense, I guess they need to use the lines, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Tonight's driver was Marcus and he was certainly "not white", as was Naomi we had a couple of weeks ago. I don't keep detailed records I'm afraid of the ethnicity of my Ocado delivery drivers so I don't remember further back.


you should start now then


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

that was put in ages ago wasn't it?


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> that was put in ages ago wasn't it?


 
In that case it's been boarded up and they've just unboarded it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

i wonder if it's a pay one.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2012)

I addressed that point in my previous post.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

so you did.  my apologies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> so you did. my apologies.


 
Don't apologise to Onket


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2012)

Just noticed that Starbucks is asking for permission for seating outside its Brixton Tube station outlet.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 23, 2012)

That would be the worst place to sit EVERRR, for many different reasons.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2012)

nagapie said:


> That would be the worst place to sit EVERRR, for many different reasons.


 
it's a very surprising proposal


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wonder if it's a pay one.


 
Actually, I noticed earlier that it's plastered with claims that you can get 'FREE CASH' out of it.

So I don't know.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 23, 2012)

i love the way they advertise free cash.  like, they're just fucking giving it away.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> it's a very surprising proposal


 
How and why would you sit there? Don't the flower twins have some say in that?


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> i love the way they advertise free cash. like, they're just fucking giving it away.


 
Well they are. As long as you've got in in the first place.

Or an agreed overdraft, at least.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I want to get tickets for the Hootananny on Thursday night. Can I buy them in advance at the venue, or just on Ticketweb and at the door, which both end up being about a fiver more expensive?


Blacker Dread sells them.



leanderman said:


> Just noticed that Starbucks is asking for permission for seating outside its Brixton Tube station outlet.


 
Er...where? There's no space! The flower sellers use it and people have to get into the tube station. Nuts idea. Barely space for a table. And anyway, I thought people went in to Starbucks cos they want to avoid Brixton.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lambeth's got a new bit of kit - "a new high tech street cleaning machine that washes, scrubs and dries pavements"







Rumours that it will be permanently stationed outside the Prince Albert are currently unconfirmed...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth's got a new bit of kit - "a new high tech street cleaning machine that washes, scrubs and dries pavements"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck The Albert.  I'll have it permanently stationed in my flat ta


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2012)

A sound investment. The Quite Nice Stone on windrush square (and pavement in general) gets very dirty.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Just noticed that Starbucks is asking for permission for seating outside its Brixton Tube station outlet.


Couldn't see anything on the planning database - is it a planning application? Or licensing? Ta..


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> A sound investment. The Quite Nice Stone on windrush square (and pavement in general) gets very dirty.


I remember when it was all fields. Well, lots of nice grass, at least.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 24, 2012)

that lorraine pascal off the telly was filming in the villaage today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2012)

VILLAGE


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Couldn't see anything on the planning database - is it a planning application? Or licensing? Ta..



just a notice in the window, i gave it only a glance


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I remember when it was all fields. Well, lots of nice grass, at least.


 
Like a village?


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Like a village?


No, more like a park. Or gardens.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> that lorraine pascal off the telly was filming in the villaage today


They seemed to be intent on filming us drinking coffees outside Federation. Never heard of her before but she is certainly very cute in real life.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> VILLAGE


 
ARCADE


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

Isn't 'the arcade' the bit from Boots to the end, and then across the road, the bit from the mad candle shop onwards is 'the market'?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Isn't 'the arcade' the bit from Boots to the end, and then across the road, the bit from the mad candle shop onwards is 'the market'?


 
That's another arcade. Neither of them are villages. Nor is the Brixton neighbourhood .


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 24, 2012)

That's Reliance Arcade, the other part is Granville Arcade.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That's another arcade. Neither of them are villages. Nor is the Brixton neighbourhood .


 
Didn't say they were villages. 



RaverDrew said:


> That's Reliance Arcade, the other part is Granville Arcade.


 
Cheers for clarifying, Drew. I must be some kind of orrible tight trousered newcomer to not know that, etc, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2012)

ONKET IS WRONG and Raver and Twisted are right


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Didn't say they were villages.


 
I know you didn't. The village bit was not in response to you.
Anyway I've got Minnie on my side so no point in arguing


----------



## Belushi (Jul 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Just noticed that Starbucks is asking for permission for seating outside its Brixton Tube station outlet.


 
Brixton is going to be just like Paris


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Brixton is going to be just like Paris


 
The fancy new road cleaning machine might prevent that.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Anyway I've got Minnie on my side so no point in arguing


 
Fair point.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone see the open topped god bus going down the road today?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> The bride of Brixton tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here's the video:


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 25, 2012)

class


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Here's the video:




Ha!   Look who's posting a letter


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ha! Look who's posting a letter


 
I spotted that; that section seems so idyllic doesn't it?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that really you Minnie ?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Is that really you Minnie ?


 
Hides under table.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

They've done a great job on that. I'm coming up on Saturday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Is that really you Minnie ?


 
Why do you think Twisted is hiding.  I told him I didn't want to be in any shots but he ignored me


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

Not bad. Wonder what those people who were slagging it off think?!


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont understand. what is this?


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a thread for people to post bits & pieces about Brixton on, during the month of July.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> i dont understand. what is this?


 
It's a promo video for an event at the Windmill this saturday run by a local collective of bands and arty types.
The event is called Shotgun Wedding - Arts, Bands, Booze and Food, taken up the aisle. 
Link here:
http://theeffortcollective.com/filter/Shotgun-Wedding/SHOTGUN-WEDDING


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Here's the video:



good stuff, great effort! The steel drums version of 'Here comes the bride..." is a nice touch. Might well pop up on Saturday...



gabi said:


> i dont understand. what is this?


 
It actually shows you how to get to the Windmill, which might be quite useful if you'd never been there before.


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2012)

ive been there once or twice  in fact, topically, i had my wedding reception in there many moons ago

that event looks cool. i shall pop along.


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2012)

Pissed me right off, this did:

Noticed another shop change in the market: the greengrocers that was opposite the fishmonger just inside the Atlantic Rd entrance to Market Row... Being done up by three lads: young, blonde, fresh, shiny.

I went over to ask what they're planning to be.

Me: Hello, what are you going to be?

Him: A fishmonger.

Me: (slightly nonplussed, assuming he was jesting, but not sure) Okay... Cos we don't have enough of them?

Him: No, we're going to be a vintage clothing shop.

Me: Oh! It'll be nice to have some of the Brixton Village stuff spill over into this part of the market. (I admit that I was being polite rather than genuine here...)

Him: Do you live here? (I thought this was an odd - if telling - question... I don't think I've ever been asked it before whilst in Brixton.)

Me: Yes. Do you?

Him: No...but we are moving here very soon...

Me: Where are you guys from, then?

Him: Kingston.

Other bloke: Do we need a passport?

Me: Ha, no; but we do have our own currency.

Other bloke: What, marijuana?

Me: (rather more nonplussed...) Er... no...

Other bloke: Crack?

Me: (now getting annoyed, but keeping it to a simmer): No, the Brixton Pound. If you're opening a store, you should check it out.

Third bloke: Yes, we know about that.

Other bloke: Heroin?

Me: What? Are you serious? You need to change your attitude if you're going to be working and living here.


----------



## story (Jul 25, 2012)

And a few weeks ago I was walking along Atlantic Road and some shiny braying lads were walking behind me. One was saying to the other:

"Okay right, this was when I was at Bath, I was just coming home from Judo one evening, okay? and I was walking through a dodgy dark part of town, yeah, and there were these hoodies, man, you know, and I was really scared, even though I had just come out of Judo class. This was before I knew anything about Black people..."

Wtf?

I turned around and said "You still don't, mate."


WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE??


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ shoulda shanked the posh cunts and made off with their wallets. that'll learn em.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that Stoke or Mandeville?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2012)

story said:


> Pissed me right off, this did:
> 
> Noticed another shop change in the market: the greengrocers that was opposite the fishmonger just inside the Atlantic Rd entrance to Market Row... Being done up by three lads: young, blonde, fresh, shiny.
> 
> ...


You were right to try to reason with them, but they sound a bit batty to me (perhaps I should say gauche - before someone jumps on me again). I bet they are dyslexics. That's what dyslexics do in my experience. Come out with abusive crap - then expect you to buy their merchandise because they are "disabled". They need to learn some manners mate!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ed is yr camera primed for the torch tomorrow? That is all I dropped in to ask.
CllrSteve (tweeting personally) says that Levi Roots has been selected for a changeover at Windrush Sq @ 12.30
Tessa said in her circular letter the torch was coming past my house at 12 noon.
When I looked up the torch bearers on the Olympic site the only vaguely ethnic person listed for Lambeth was a 30 year old philanthropist from Dubai who has interests in hospitals in Kenya. VERY Coldharbour Lane I thought - and tweeted immediately to Chairman Steve. Maybe you might have me to blame for Levi Roots.
I hope he doesn't get out of puff. He don't look that athletic to me!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2012)

These negative attitudes are not restricted to your braying types

They are quite widely held among those not quite as comfortably off

Btw: in another turnover, an eat-in cake shop is moving in opposite Agile Rabbit


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the cake lady that used to be outside the sweet shop? Lots of falling out went on apparently... (there's trouble and strife in sweets).


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 25, 2012)

CH1 said:


> You were right to try to reason with them, but they sound a bit batty to me (perhaps I should say gauche - before someone jumps on me again). I bet they are dyslexics. That's what dyslexics do in my experience. Come out with abusive crap - then expect you to buy their merchandise because they are "disabled". They need to learn some manners mate!


what the hell do you have against dyslexic people? did one touch you on your 'special purpose' when you were small?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> That's the cake lady that used to be outside the sweet shop? Lots of falling out went on apparently... (there's trouble and strife in sweets).


 
Her cakes are too sweet. 

My good fortune today was walking past Wild Caper when the free left over bread had been put outside.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Saturday at 7pm normally.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2012)

CH1 said:


> I bet they are dyslexics. That's what dyslexics do in my experience. Come out with abusive crap - then expect you to buy their merchandise because they are "disabled". They need to learn some manners mate!


WTF!


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 25, 2012)

In other related news it has just been announced that Brixton Village and Market Row, on the advice of the Police, the Fire Service and the Chairman of Brixton Splash (which one, we wonder?), are not going to be open on Sunday 5th August, the day of the Brixton Splash.

What the actual fucking fuck.

The excuse is that all the unfortunate events kicked off after the Splash last year, so this year they are taking no chances.  It was also a very good trading day, which we will not now get.

Perhaps it's just the Chairman being spiteful, since no one from Brixton Village sponsored the event.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I was in Brockwell Park briefly today. The kids' water area and playground was absolutely rammed, which should be no surprise


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


I saw this things in a kid's Beano on Monday. They're the Olympic mascots right? What are they supposed to be?
They look like elongated monocular pulled teeth


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was in Brockwell Park briefly today. The kids' water area and playground was absolutely rammed, which should be no surprise


Even for you?? I thought *everything* surprised you?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I was surprised!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


>


 

I saw some of them yesterday

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-bridges-lit-up-looks-good.296598/#post-11375176


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> That's the cake lady that used to be outside the sweet shop? Lots of falling out went on apparently... (there's trouble and strife in sweets).



yes. the woman outside sweet tooth, as was


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was in Brockwell Park briefly today. The kids' water area and playground was absolutely rammed, which should be no surprise


 
Any time you want, you can accompany my small boy there for the full experience. It's actually lovely. He loves it and the space is great for interacting with other children, he always makes a little friend there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I was gonna text you actually, but was in a bit of a hurry  
If this weather holds, I look forward to going there with him


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Any time you want, you can accompany my small boy there for the full experience. It's actually lovely. He loves it and the space is great for interacting with other children, he always makes a little friend there.


 
Yes.

We went for the first time on Sunday. It was rammed. I wasn't surprised.

But there's so many things to do in there that it didn't matter that it was so busy. And the kids were all lovely, some of the parents left a little to be desired, but that's what you get sometimes.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Asome of the parents left a little to be desired, but that's what you get sometimes.


 
 I was there Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Stabbing on CHL


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

What time?  I was coming along there about 5.30pm and 3 police cars came hurtling down and turned into Valencia Place.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Minutes ago apparently. Someone rang from The Albert.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah, not minutes ago, the _cordon_ was cleared minutes ago...


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

Whereabouts on Coldharbour Lane was it then?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

19:29
Faaaaammmmmm! When I say man got SLUMPED in the barber seat on coldharbour lane! He's breathing but m8, him look dead to me! -- BREAKER (@BREAKZ_HUSSLE)

19:30
By the time the ambulance comes he's due to have bled to death! Smh! -- BREAKER (@BREAKZ_HUSSLE)

Twitter stuff ^ so not to be taken as news. Times likey to be roughly correct though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> some of the parents left a little to be desired, but that's what you get sometimes.


 
I'm sure they all thought you were lovely Onket.  Stop putting yourself down


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a bit late to this and started a separate thread. Oops.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 25, 2012)

Perfection Ventures is the one on the corner next to the little plod shop, isn't it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

All sorts of  for your breakfast reading: http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/b...tzy-cinema-unflappable-riots-lambeth-council/


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> All sorts of  for your breakfast reading: http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/b...tzy-cinema-unflappable-riots-lambeth-council/


Thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...lm-about-a-brixton-flag-ritzy-2nd-aug.296788/


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

What did the flag look like?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2012)

ish


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2012)

Doesn't need the B


----------



## ajdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Missing "ollocks" off the flag.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> In other related news it has just been announced that Brixton Village and Market Row, on the advice of the Police, the Fire Service and the Chairman of Brixton Splash (which one, we wonder?), are not going to be open on Sunday 5th August, the day of the Brixton Splash.
> 
> What the actual fucking fuck.
> 
> ...


 
That's a bit crap after all the fuss. I can hardly imagine looters in the village or market row. I can't see why it couldn't be open during the event and then closed early. The riots didn't kick off til late evening.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Bumped into Raverdrew & The Editor outside the Albert for the passing of the torch. Great atmosphere, the Coca Cola & Lloyds bank floats got roundly boo'd, as did most of the coppers.

'The pub That Never Opens At Lunchtime' was open, though. As was 414!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 26, 2012)

That was such good fun, I wanna do it all over again


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 26, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> ish


 
to be fair it's not a bad idea.  if they'd actually had any PR / organisation skills they might have actually achieved something.  i could get behind that flag, without the B.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Is that really the flag?

If so, why the 'ish' after it?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2012)

Cos I wasn't sure whether it was the final thing - it's just pinched off one of the websites Editor quoted; a blog that's not been updated for a while.

There's a few images on the sparse FB account






https://www.facebook.com/breakawaybrixton


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there not some law about motorcyclists not making their exhausts so noisy?

Wanker.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is there not some law about motorcyclists not making their exhausts so noisy?
> 
> Wanker.


 
You on about the idiot scooter kids up the hill??


----------



## ajdown (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is there not some law about motorcyclists not making their exhausts so noisy?
> 
> Wanker.


 
I've heard one lately go along New Park Road several times which is far noisier than a 'normal' motorbike.  Particularly annoying at 2am.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I've heard one lately go along New Park Road several times which is far noisier than a 'normal' motorbike. Particularly annoying at 2am.


Probably your turn to get the wankers who've done that along this edge of Brockwell Park the last few summers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

When will it be my estate's turn to be free of what sound like souped-up hairdryers?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 27, 2012)

They're the bane of my life around here, whiney fuckers bombing round in the early hours of the morning. I suffer from bad enough insomnia as it is, but when I have the windows open wide in summer you can hear them constantly. They should really be banned.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> You on about the idiot scooter kids up the hill??


 
don't think so.  just the odd massively noisy powerful sounding motorbike.  It doesn't happen so often but it's just so massively deliberate and wankerish.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> don't think so. just the odd massively noisy powerful sounding motorbike. It doesn't happen so often but it's just so massively deliberate and wankerish.


 
I'm doing my motorbike training on Sunday... I'll be sure to come past when I get my bike


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

@ quimmy
That's usually men over 45 living out a fantasy of lost youth


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I'm doing my motorbike training on Sunday... I'll be sure to come past when I get my bike


 
I have no objections to motorbikes.  I object to people who deliberately do whatever it is they do to up the decibels.   They don't have to be that loud to go fast.  They do it deliberately to be noisy.


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, aren't we all a bit old and grumpy today. 

Kids today, string em up, national service, etc.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, aren't we all a bit old and grumpy today.


I feel at home here.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, aren't we all a bit old and grumpy today.
> 
> Kids today, string em up, national service, etc.


 
I'm a bit grumpy every day.  At least I'm not as bad as that Onke... wait.  

Noise mostly doesn't bother me. It's the deliberate twattishness of it at stoopid o'clock at night.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I'm doing my motorbike training on Sunday... I'll be sure to come past when I get my bike


 
Just remember that the sound of somebody strangling a lawnmower does NOT impress the chicks.


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'm a bit grumpy every day. At least I'm not as bad as that Onke... wait.
> 
> Noise mostly doesn't bother me. It's the deliberate twattishness of it at stoopid o'clock at night.


 
To be fair, I know where you're coming from. Bloke over the road from us has a little team of scooter riders who have drilled holes into their exhausts or whatever it is they do. They always beep their horns for him instead of getting off and ringing his doorbell.

It got so bad that we were, yes that's right, going to speak to the council about it.

But we're moving instead (although not because of that).


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2012)

Mostly they remove the baffle or restrictor out to eek out another 1-3mph


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Mostly they remove the baffle or restrictor out to eek out another 1-3mph


Said like a man with experience! We used to do that too when we were 16.....but for the speed not the noise!


----------



## Kanda (Jul 27, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> Just remember that the sound of somebody strangling a lawnmower does NOT impress the chicks.


 
I'm not getting a moped.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

It wasn't a scooter. It was a powerful motorbike.  It was very very loud, not an irritating lawnmower on speed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It wasn't a scooter. It was a powerful motorbike. It was very very loud, not an irritating lawnmower on speed.


 
That's regular up the Hill though - annoying fuckers


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's regular up the Hill though - annoying fuckers


 

Not that often not at this level of decibels.  Fairly regular though.  Probably the same person.  Always very late.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Bloke across the road from me likes to leave his bike's engine idling for a few minutes every morning (7.30ish) while he sorts out his gloves and stuff. I don't see why he can't do it the other way round and let me enjoy my post-alarm snooze.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When will it be my estate's turn to be free of what sound like souped-up hairdryers?


No idea, my crystal ball's on the blink again. 


DrunkPushkin said:


> Bloke across the road from me likes to leave his bike's engine idling for a few minutes every morning (7.30ish) while he sorts out his gloves and stuff. I don't see why he can't do it the other way round and let me enjoy my post-alarm snooze.


Probably the same reason that twats with petrol powered leafblowers walk around for ages with the things idling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No idea, my crystal ball's on the blink again.
> 
> Probably the same reason that twats with petrol powered leafblowers walk around for ages with the things idling.


 
Wtf's the point of those?    Why don't they just use a rake?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wtf's the point of those?  Why don't they just use a rake?


Luddite!  Next you'll be oppressing them by forcing them to use yardbrooms.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Luddite! Next you'll be oppressing them by forcing them to use yardbrooms.


 
I wouldn't mind them if they didn't make a noise 

You know what'll happen next.  The council will ask residents to rake their own leaves into a corner so the leaf blowers can then blow them again.

Mark my words.  In days of old, binmen used to pick up bins and sling them over their shoulders and put them back in your property.  Now they're on wheels and they expect you to wheel them in and out


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Said like a man with experience! We used to do that too when we were 16.....but for the speed not the noise!



My DT50 was way faster than your pedal start dad bike


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Wtf's the point of those?    Why don't they just use a rake?



It did amuse me in the park (Blackheath) the other day. Loads of people with picnic rugs and wine. One guy BLARING through with the leaf thing  I bet he laughed himself to sleep that night.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wouldn't mind them if they didn't make a noise
> 
> You know what'll happen next. The council will ask residents to rake their own leaves into a corner so the leaf blowers can then blow them again.
> 
> Mark my words. In days of old, binmen used to pick up bins and sling them over their shoulders and put them back in your property. Now they're on wheels and they expect you to wheel them in and out


FWIW I've seen estate workers trying to use the leaf blowers on wet and windy days, talk about futile!  Tenant & residents being told to do their own patch won't happen on this estate:  Most of the gardeny bits with trees are communal, and not obviously attached to any of the flats.  There aren't any wheelie bins either, just estate paladins and mini skips.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW I've seen estate workers trying to use the leaf blowers on wet and windy days, talk about futile! Tenant & residents being told to do their own patch won't happen on this estate: Most of the gardeny bits with trees are communal, and not obviously attached to any of the flats. There aren't any wheelie bins either, just estate paladins and mini skips.


 
There's big bins under bin shutes here. We don't use the shutes despite being on the top floor. It's idiots on the 2nd floor who normally use the shutes as they're too lazy to walk down. They also put bags that are too big into the shutes, thus jamming them, meaning nobody can use them anyway.  Other people who don't use the shutes just chuck their rubbish immediately in front of the bins because they're too lazy to put it INTO the bins. There's some right lazy fuckers around


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It wasn't a scooter. It was a powerful motorbike. It was very very loud, not an irritating lawnmower on speed.


There's some wanky twat on Rushcroft Road with an offensively loud motorbike - I mean seriously unpleasant, I have to close the window and I'm on the 4th floor... I have contemplated going down to have a quiet word, but he might be big & scary, and I don't believe in confrontation (with big & scary people, at least).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> There's some wanky twat on Rushcroft Road with an offensively loud motorbike - I mean seriously unpleasant, I have to close the window and I'm on the 4th floor... I have contemplated going down to have a quiet word, but he might be big & scary, and I don't believe in confrontation (with big & scary people, at least).


 

I don't blame you


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Bloke across the road from me likes to leave his bike's engine idling for a few minutes every morning (7.30ish) while he sorts out his gloves and stuff. I don't see why he can't do it the other way round and let me enjoy my post-alarm snooze.


 
Does he ever forget anything and nip back into his house for it?


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 28, 2012)

WTF is all that noise in the centre of Brixton??? Someone please tell them I've got a hangover.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 28, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> WTF is all that noise in the centre of Brixton??? Someone please tell them I've got a hangover.



God squad doing some concert thing on Windrush Square, even the street drinkers didn't want stick around


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> God squad doing some concert thing on Windrush Square, even the street drinkers didn't want stick around


Thanks for the warning, will bring earplugs if I pass there in the next couple of hours.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's a promo video for an event at the Windmill this saturday run by a local collective of bands and arty types.
> The event is called Shotgun Wedding - Arts, Bands, Booze and Food, taken up the aisle.
> Link here:
> http://theeffortcollective.com/filter/Shotgun-Wedding/SHOTGUN-WEDDING


 
It's tonight. Come see the shotgun bride.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 28, 2012)

Just in case you missed this petition against the planned Tesco on Brixton hill

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/no-tesco-for-george-iv-historic-pub-and-music/


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Just in case you missed this petition against the planned Tesco on Brixton hill
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/no-tesco-for-george-iv-historic-pub-and-music/


Done.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 29, 2012)

In the Tesco's store finder page, the Bing map displays an 'African Shopping Centre' in Brixton . 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.citikey.co.uk/display/africa-shopping-centre-JX27H

24-26 Electric Avenue, apparently. "El-Shaddai", a convenience store, seems to have occupied that address at some point too.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2012)

Big thunder and rain


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Big thunder and rain



I take it YOU are indoors then? Not strolling to town in a t-shirt?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I take it YOU are indoors then? Not strolling to town in a t-shirt?


 
Yep   I have the window open and could hear the shocked screams of the people caught without warning


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2012)

how funny - it's only spitting less than a mile away in herne hill.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> how funny - it's only spitting less than a mile away in herne hill.


More or less the same here (the brow of Tulse Hill).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2012)

lashing down on the other Hill


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2012)

My neighbour has left some washing out... oops.


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just about to go to the market and the heavens opened


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2012)

ajdown said:


> My neighbour has left some washing out... oops.


 

My lovely housemate has just taken my washing in cos she thought I was still a-bed


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2012)

now we have the rain. no thunder tho.

edit - a second after i pressed 'send' - thundertastic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just as I was about to get on my bike, thunder struck. I'm in Far East Brixton.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> thunder struck


 
Good choice.  I always turn the radio up when it comes on.


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2012)

On the corner of Rushcroft Rd and Vining Street: white fella shouting repeatedly out the window at two Africans having a chat by their car: "Shut up and go home!"

I assumed he was saying "Go home to bed, let me sleep..." but they were not being loud or rowdy, so then I thought perhaps he meant something else  His (presumably) girlfriend came and fetched him from the window and apologised to the chaps having a quiet Sunday chat in the street.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

No shortage of noise coming from the Marley soft drink launch party.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2012)

They were setting up a stage with a mahoosive sound system when I walked past around half eleven.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 29, 2012)

Just tried to order some delivery food and have been told lots of roads in central brixton are closed so they won't come out. Anyone know what's going on? >_<


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2012)

Prob to do with the Bob Marley shindig at Bob Marley Way. There's a thread in this forum somewhere about it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> Just tried to order some delivery food and have been told lots of roads in central brixton are closed so they won't come out. Anyone know what's going on? >_<



What food?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 29, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Prob to do with the Bob Marley shindig at Bob Marley Way. There's a thread in this forum somewhere about it.



That shouldn't affect them coming to my house tho. Maybe they just can't be arsed :/


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 29, 2012)

I popped down to the Bob Marley thing for a bit, blagged it that I lived in the road  seemed a bit crap tbh, the MC's weren't very good and the weather has somewhat dampened spirits. Can't see why they won't deliver takeaway, didn't notice any other roads closed ?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 29, 2012)

story said:


> On the corner of Rushcroft Rd and Vining Street: white fella shouting repeatedly out the window at two Africans having a chat by their car: "Shut up and go home!"
> 
> I assumed he was saying "Go home to bed, let me sleep..." but they were not being loud or rowdy, so then I thought perhaps he meant something else  His (presumably) girlfriend came and fetched him from the window and apologised to the chaps having a quiet Sunday chat in the street.


don't know if it's related but apparently ambulance and 3 police cars in rushcroft road now and cordonning around there


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 29, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Just tried to order some delivery food and have been told lots of roads in central brixton are closed so they won't come out. Anyone know what's going on? >_<


Gosh, that's terrible! If only you lived within walking distance of food vendors, rather than being so isolated, miles from civilisation....


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 29, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> don't know if it's related but apparently ambulance and 3 police cars in rushcroft road now and cordonning around there


Really?? Must be stealth emergency vehicles! Nothing whatsoever on the main stretch of Rushcroft Road.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

'Tis all quiet around these parts.

_Too_ quiet maybe.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 29, 2012)

Wish it was quiet up the hill, several sets of neighbours have been partying since lunchtime, both trying to drown out the other lot and not making a very good job of it.  Although their karoake version of Sweet Child of MIne was ... entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Really?? Must be stealth emergency vehicles! Nothing whatsoever on the main stretch of Rushcroft Road.


well, was told that by a friend who had just walked past there on his way to mine at the time, past the bend I think, might have been gone after.
e2a: I guess this: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/arrest-of-suicidal-man-in-rushcroft-road.296980/


----------



## fjydj (Jul 29, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> There's some wanky twat on Rushcroft Road with an offensively loud motorbike - I mean seriously unpleasant, I have to close the window and I'm on the 4th floor... I have contemplated going down to have a quiet word, but he might be big & scary, and I don't believe in confrontation (with big & scary people, at least).


 
I think I know who owns this motorbike, I've done some detective work and been told that "people shut their windows as he drives past and it sets car alarms off.. and that he has made it louder than normal and it is VERY loud now.. " AFAIK he's not a scary bloke but might act like it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 29, 2012)

Motorbike wanker is well.annoying. My old housemate gave him a mouthful, he doesnt rev the engine for quite as long now  >_°


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

A little bit of the GLC lives on in Brixton!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-little-bit-of-the-glc-lives-on-in-brixton/


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

It's just occurred to me - the Rec logo looks like it's designed to reflect the Barrier Block.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the link to 'The dark side of the bus', not seen that before.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 30, 2012)

Lots of Staffordshire police patrolling Brixton today. What a pleasure to have them around instead of the usual twunts.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Lots of Staffordshire police patrolling Brixton today. What a pleasure to have them around instead of the usual twunts.


I like their funky hats.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw three Lancashire Constabulary vans parked in Borough High Street earlier on my way home.  Guessing they're all being drafted in like during the riots.  Prize for the first to spot the Heddlu again?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2012)

The new policemen are very friendly - saying hello to everyone


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 30, 2012)

boohoo said:


> The new policemen are very friendly - saying hello to everyone


Are people saying hello back?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2012)

boohoo said:
			
		

> The new policemen are very friendly - saying hello to everyone



Yes. Nice treatment of people.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Are people saying hello back?


 
Not really -they look rather frightened!


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 30, 2012)

I had a long chat with one today on CHL. He was called Mark and shook my hand.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

There was a cracking sunset tonight.











http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-cracking-brixton-sunset-six-photos/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh dear. Fire in a restaurant on Brixton Rd last night. Not sure which place but nobody hurt. 

From the Brixton Bugle: 
http://www.brixtonblog.com/firefighters-evacuate-two-in-brixton-road-restaurant-fire/6100

I notice that the Bugle states 'two people were evacuated'. The Baltimore Sun editors would not have liked that copy.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds messy


----------



## ajdown (Jul 31, 2012)

It's Starvin Marvin, 54 Brixton Road - up near Oval, past Vassall Road.  Article has been updated.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 31, 2012)

got to get yer ducts cleaned.
my gf used to do this as her first job ever, verdict:
gross


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

The restaurant  name is in rather poor taste


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> All sorts of  for your breakfast reading: http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/b...tzy-cinema-unflappable-riots-lambeth-council/


 


snowy_again said:


> ish


 
This is flying from the Town Hall flagpole today.

Can't be that 'underground'.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

New thread soon  

Can we call this one 'Brickers Banter' for a day?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> <snip>Can we call this one 'Brickers Banter' for a day?


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about this:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/green-light-for-4-5m-brixton-hotel/6138

Apparently plans for a Holiday Inn above T Mobile and H&M has been agreed at planning.  I live very very close and hadn't had any notification of this application at all


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Anyone heard anything about this:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/green-light-for-4-5m-brixton-hotel/6138
> 
> Apparently plans for a Holiday Inn above T Mobile and H&M has been agreed at planning.  I live very very close and hadn't had any notification of this application at all



I heard that rumour ages ago.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2012)

And I heard it before him.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I heard that rumour ages ago.


 
I heard vague rumours donkeys ago but you'd think we'd have had a planning notice through the door given how close I live.  And just checked with my neighbour who also hasn't had anything through the door either   Not impressed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

"harness the vibrancy"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> "harness the vibrancy"


You _*dirty*_ old man


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2012)

This is a big development in every sense - yet comes as a surprise to many, including me.

Strange.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

You can almost begin to _feel_ the pressure on Morleys now.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm moderately pissed off about this tbh. I genuinely have no idea whether I'm for or against, but given how close I live I'd have liked the opportunity to comment one way or the other. I've had a brief look at the plans now and it looks like it might block some light into our flat. So I'd have quite liked to have been able to comment on it with reference to plans. Plus I'd really like to know how they're going to do the work without causing total chaos in the area 

The other thing is it's inevitably going to impact on local clubs (Dex/414) due to noise issues.

I'm feeling a bit Arthur Dent about all this


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Let me start a new thread about the Holiday Inn because it's clearly going to be a big story for  some time..


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Here it is: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hefty-holiday-inn-coming-to-central-brixton.297101/

Do you want to report in the thread nipsla?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Here it is: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hefty-holiday-inn-coming-to-central-brixton.297101/
> 
> Do you want to report in the thread nipsla?


 
Will do.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

New thread for the new month ===>

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ttle-tattle-august-2012.297115/#post-11397164


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Official thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-august-2012.297120/


----------

